#ubuntu-bd 2013-06-17
<Ekushey> hello e66
<tamal> hmm
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-20
<tareq> hello 1 2 3
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<ashabadi> ekushey how are you?
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<pavlushka> and Every one!
<pavlushka> Hello
<pavlushka> My laptop power cord damages and phone died, I am on lend pc, just to inform that, bye
<pavlushka> *damaged
<pavlushka> exit
<ashabadi> QA:  tell pablushka dns has been fixed on Banglalinkgsm for his blog ashabadi.com
<QA> ashabadi: I don't know who pablushka is. Say 'pablushka on freenode' and I'll take your word that pablushka exists
<ashabadi> QA:  tell pavlushka dns has been fixed on Banglalinkgsm for his blog ashabadi.com
<QA> ashabadi: Sure, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<ashabadi> hi AudaciousTUX Ekushey Kilos
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: Ekushey check http://ashabadi.com/ back after more than 3 years
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<AudaciousTUX> ekushey vau achen??
<ashabadi> no
<ashabadi> he is silent observer.. silent bot
<Kilos> lol
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<AudaciousTUX> lol.... 
<tareq> Hi guys
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<tareq> AudaciousTUX: how are you doing 
<tareq> we need to have an iftar together
<tareq> Ekushey ping
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<AudaciousTUX> i was talking about this with russel vai
<AudaciousTUX> but maybe it's too late
<Kilos> its only too late do do things when you die
<tanjim> deep :v @kilos
<Kilos> hi tanjim 
<tanjim> hi kilos
<tanjim> tareq vai are u therE??
<tareq> yea
<tareq> now people are coming, after tanjim posting link on the fb group
<tanjim> ping ekushey
<tanjim> dhur.... ekushey vai ashe na ken :3
<tareq> that guy is not responding brother
<Kilos> tanjim you must welcome then when they arrive
<tanjim> yah... missed them....
<tanjim> hei
<Kilos> they didnt stay long
<tanjim> swarup vau
<Swarup> আইচ্ছা ঠিকাছে ..
<Kilos> hi Swarup 
<tareq> hello swarup
<tanjim> -_-
<tanjim> hei
<Swarup> কি হইসে
<Swarup> হাই হাই করতেস কেন ..
<tanjim> nothing
<tanjim> :p
<tareq> Swarup: please do use English
<Kilos> np tareq 
<tareq> we have a friend here
<Swarup> oh
<Swarup> sorry
<Kilos> im happy to see visitors here
<Swarup> but who are you ? kilos bro ?
<Swarup> Robot or Something ??
<tanjim> using kiwi... better than konversation... atleast for me :3
<Kilos> hi Swarup i am Miles Sharpe from south africa
<Swarup> so ! what are you doing here ?
<Swarup> create another group chat like : ubuntu-sa ? :v
<tanjim> they already have their group.... ubuntu-za... join them swarup ;)
<tareq> He is our friend, giving motivation on many things
<Kilos> hoping to get ubuntu locos going the traditional way
<tareq> we need to boost ubuntu loco team
<tareq> who will except Russel John brother?
<tareq> John knows nothing :P
<tanjim> yah.... ifter party ki korben??
<tareq> I would like to, but they are not responsive
<tareq> I've asked Tanim bhai
<tanjim> what's his response??
<tareq> he said RJ brother is a busy person, he won't be able to manage time
<tanjim> ummm....
<tanjim> and it's late too
<tareq> I can call him, but ....
<tanjim> but waht?
<tareq> I'm not sure about timing
<tanjim> it's already 14 roja :(
<tareq> I want all gurus
<tareq> Ekushey Avronil Ashabadi Angel
<tareq> Don't know where is Angel
<tareq> he was fedora boy
<tanjim> i want to see them all :'(
<Kilos> hmm... seems like you are going to be bust tareq 
<Kilos> busy
<tareq> went to the fb
<tareq> RJ was there
<tareq> I don't know new boys in person
<tareq> Knows RJ, Adnan Qaium, Ashabadi
<Kilos> just ask the whole fb group if there are any interested in actually becoming official ubuntu members
<Kilos> if there are they can join us here
<tareq> I would like to be official ubuntu member, but the rules are not easy
<Kilos> ashabadi was here this morning
<tareq> yea, saw that
<Kilos> what rules
<Kilos> hi redwan 
<redwan> hello
<tareq> like be active around 6 months, solving problems of others in forum
<tareq> time is the key here
<Kilos> tareg you need to read my wiki page
<tareq> Hello Redwan
<Kilos> i was only busy on ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i cant code or do much else
<tareq> I am forum member since 2008 !
<tareq> but no progress
<Kilos> but i help people with the basics and point those who battle to the guys that can help them
<tareq> that time Bangla forums were growing
<Kilos> i dont even use forums
<Kilos> youve heard pavlushka say im th irc man
<tareq> hmm, I need to read your stories
<Kilos> thats what i do
<Kilos> ~msdomdonner
<tareq> I provided dvds to others
<tareq> ubuntu dvd
<Kilos> yes i know, you have done much more than me
<tareq> no no, I do like linux; but not dedicated like you
<tareq> because of my lazyness 
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> i am dedicated to ubuntu and my loco and helping newcomers get membership no matter what country
<Kilos> and of course making new friends world wide
<tareq> you know Kilos, once I've tried fedora
<Kilos> ok
<tareq> than OpenSUSE, mint etc.
<tareq> but nothing like ubuntu
<tareq> I do follow one rule, LTS
<Kilos> yes
<tareq> I do use only LTS versions, nothing else
<tareq> 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 and now 16.04
<Kilos> i used to upgrade every six months but mobile data cost prohibits it now
<tareq> hmm
<Kilos> i went from 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10 and then went to kubuntu
<Kilos> wasnt happy with unity
<tanjim> try antergos... i'm sort of hating ubuntu :3
<tareq> hmm, but unity is their prime DE
<Kilos> i tried mint and elementaryos and one or two thers but now hooked on kde
<tareq> kde has some cons
<Kilos> unity always gave me hassles
<tareq> unity is solid now I think
<tanjim> using kde 5.6 rarely found any bug
<Kilos> 16.04 kde has many bugs yes but 14.04 has been very stable from the beginning
<tareq> Its always nice to chat with you Kilos, need to sleep now for an hour or two
<Kilos> ill wait for 16.04.3 then try it
<tanjim> and 5.7 may fix some wayland bug i'm facing now
<Kilos> sleep well my friend
<tareq> good night buddies
<tanjim> gn
<Kilos> gn
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-21
<tareq> anybody here??
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<QA> pavlushka: By the way, ashabadi on freenode told me "tell pavlushka dns has been fixed on Banglalinkgsm for his blog ashabadi.com" 14 hours, 50 minutes and 6 seconds ago
<pavlushka> QA thanks
<QA> sure thing, pavlushka
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello
<pavlushka> Kilos: still on loan, and on irssi :p
<Kilos> on loan to where?
<Kilos> irssi was difficult for me
<pavlushka> Kilos: for me as well, checking the logs, looks good.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well get things going here again if we can just get more to join and stay
<pavlushka> Kilos: couldn't agree more, thumbs up!
<pavlushka> Kilos: gotta go, have a nice day, :)
<Kilos> hi tareq Remon 
<Remon> hello
<tareq> Hi
<tareq> solved laptop lid and touchpad problem
<Remon> ভাই, চলে আসলাম। কিন্তু কিছুই তো বুঝতেছি না।
<Kilos> i hate those touchpads
<tareq> Remon, this is chat place
<Kilos> its fine tareq 
<Kilos> use you language
<AudaciousTUX> hei remon vau
<tareq> dell and hp have better support
<Remon> আমার ভাষা কই? সব দেখি আংরেজী।
<tareq> একজন বিদেশী বন্ধু আছেন, তাই আমরা ইংরেজী বলছি
<tareq> planning to learn inkscape, in the free time
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/mastercyan3D/posts/1091978140848223
<Remon> আমি কিন্তু চিনি নাই AudaciousTUX ভাও.....!
<AudaciousTUX> tanjim -_-
<tareq> let clear the air
<tareq> I'm Mohammad Tareq
<Remon> আপনাকে চিনতে পারছি।
<tareq> Remon: you are Remon Shahi
<Remon> জ্বী
<tareq> AudaciousTUX: you are Tanjim
<AudaciousTUX> tareq vai... what's the current progress of ifter party??
<tareq> who are others - JediKnight, QA
<QA> tareq: Erk, dunno
<tareq> no progress
<AudaciousTUX> jedi = rezwan
<tareq> need to know time of Adnan bhai
<Remon> mention করেন কিভাবে?
<AudaciousTUX> just writing name
<tareq> Rezwan from Sylhet ?
<AudaciousTUX> yah... maybe
<tareq> to mention someone, name:
<Remon> Rezwan ভাই কই?
<tareq> good
<AudaciousTUX> name register kore felen
<RemonShai> করছি ।
<AudaciousTUX> (y)
<tareq> this Cyan Tarek is ruining my name
<tareq> linux improved a lot since 2008
<AudaciousTUX> have u seen the fb post??
<tareq> especially ubuntu
<tareq> yea
<tareq> windows fan boy
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<tareq> leave him
<tareq> he would not understand
<AudaciousTUX> yah... 
<RemonShai> Cyan Tarek কে? চিনি নাই ।।।।
<tareq> they love to use windows with crack
<tareq> games also
<tareq> I'm stuck in windows for 2 things
<tareq> 2 application
<AudaciousTUX> i'm more than happy with 0ad, dota 2, left4dead
<tareq> (y)
<walrider> hey kilos sir
<walrider> u there ?
<walrider> i need a lil help 
<walrider> hlw ?
<walrider> kilos 
<walrider> u there 
<walrider> ?
<walrider> i need help 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> man where have u been 
<walrider> help me out over here
<Kilos> wporking outside
<walrider> im unable to install a file with .run extension 
<Kilos> what do you want to install
<walrider> error msg: command not found 
<walrider> chmod -x teamspeak 
<walrider> i have tryed 
<walrider> bt it says command not found 
<walrider> i have also installed gedit but nothing happened 
<Kilos> you using u buntyu hey?
<Kilos> ubuntu
<walrider> xubuntu 16.04 x86 
<Kilos> where did you get teamspeak
<walrider> teamspeak.com 
<walrider> letest version 
<walrider> i use it for group study and games 
<Kilos> you not capped hey?
<walrider> no 
<Kilos> ok google how to install teamspeak on 16.04
<Kilos> many links
<Kilos> here is a long one
<Kilos> https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEV77FJWlXjEwAvn8PxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Teamspeak+For+16.04&fr=yhs-Opera-international&hspart=Opera&hsimp=yhs-international
<walrider> ok im looking on it 
<Kilos> sorry i cant give direct help
<Kilos> i use google to find stuff that i dont use
<Kilos> i try stick with packages that are in repos then i never have crashes
<Kilos> i gotta go work more, hang here if you dont come right. tonight other clever guys will be here too
<Kilos> good luck
<walrider> ok gg 
<tareq> Hi Kilos
<tareq> Just back from office
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> Kilos: How was the day ?
<Kilos> busy tareq and you?
<tareq> not that busy, did some important works
<Kilos> worked on security outside and repaired an old xp pc
<tareq> old xp pc:/
<tareq> still people are using that thing
<tareq> alas
<Kilos> yeah some peeps dont know any better, but will try see what he has that doesnt work on ubuntu then convert him
<tareq> hoping for the best
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> but he doesnt go online much so still quite safe
<Kilos> the biggest hassle with linux for win users are all our regular updates
<tareq> yea, we are used to that
<tareq> I think still there are some problems based on hardware
<Kilos> i ran 12.04 live cd to get things cleared up and it runs fine, so shouldnt be a prob to install linux. but 32bit 3.2g pentium4
<Kilos> so rather slow
<tareq> why not 14.04 or 16.04
<Kilos> ill go 14.04 if i can convince him
<Kilos> dont want newbie to have any hassles with bugs
<Kilos> ill push him staright to kde
<tareq> and that would be great
<Kilos> straight
<tareq> kde > xp
<Kilos> its just then ill spend more time teaching him the new system
<Kilos> he isnt very clued up with pcs
<Kilos> can just do enough basics to do his work
<tareq> (y)
<tareq> multimedia support is the main thing for noobs, I think
<Kilos> he isnt interested in anything fancy
<Kilos> so thats good
<Kilos> mainly does electrical drawings and that kinda stuff, he is the main electrician at one of the bridgestone tire factories
<tareq> electrical drawing? 
<tareq> there should be some softwares
<Kilos> yes factory electrical wiring etc to keep all machines going
<pavlushka> Hello everyobne!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> yo Kilos !
<pavlushka> Hello Ekushey tareq rhct Researcher- 
<pavlushka> tareq: you are running kubuntu now, right?
<tareq> pavlushka: yes
<tareq> Ekushey: what is the status of LoCo team brother?
<pavlushka> tareq: I think you should draft a small how-to on "how to make work capt driver supported canon printers".
<tareq> pavlushka: yes, I'm also thinking about that; that was fully written in Rush language
 * pavlushka laughs
<tareq> pavlushka: I'll post it in ubuntu-bd group
<pavlushka> tareq: sure, please, can't wait!
<tareq> even i had to use google translate to follow steps :/
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<tareq> at first i will try to edit
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Alrighty
<pavlushka> tareq: you can ask "QA coffee please"
<tareq> pavlushka: what would happen than ?
<tareq> QA coffee please
<QA> tareq: Sure
<Kilos> she will make you cyber coffee
<Kilos> very healthy
<pavlushka> lol
<tareq> lol
<pavlushka> agreed, for mantel health of course!
<tareq> Ekushey: LoCo team is not approved yet :/
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka, Kilos and tareq!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> how do you say thnk you in banga pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: ধন্যবাদ / Dhonnobad
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<pavlushka> QA and gracious!
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<Kilos> and My pleasure $who
<pavlushka> QA gracious
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<Kilos> no just my pleasure
<tareq> QA thank you
<QA> tareq: my pleasure
<tareq> QA amazing
<QA> tareq: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> QA arigato
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<tareq> QA your coffee sire
<QA> tareq: *blink*
<Kilos> arigato is like japanese
<Kilos> ty in jap
<pavlushka> tareq: you mean the coffee has some taste of stallion?
<pavlushka> :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes in Jap.
<Kilos> i asked how to say my pleasure in banga
<Kilos> you guys dont speak japanese do you?
<tareq> kilos: nope
<Kilos> no why would he tell me arigato
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> QA hmm...
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> QA hmm...
<QA> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<tareq> Kilos: ubuntu wiki shows our LoCo team is not approved yet
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> which team
<Kilos> ubuntu-za
<pavlushka> Kilos: you didn't noticed that I have already told you that, just scroll up, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: no ubuntu-bd
<tareq> kilos: look at the status https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BangladeshiTeam
<tareq> kilos: what we can do to make it official
<Kilos> oh that must be applied for by ekushey and the council decides after he explains what you guys do
<Kilos> admin does hat
<Kilos> that
<tareq> oops
<Kilos> its called reverification
<pavlushka> Kilos: My pleasure | আমমার সৌভাগ্য | amar shoubhaggo, :p
<tareq> kilos: thanks for the info, I will inform him on that matter
<Kilos> QA ধন্যবাদ / Dhonnobad
<QA> আমমার সৌভাগ্য | amar shoubhaggo
<tareq> dinner time :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks for that,:) I am going with tareq , :p
<Kilos> enjoy
<tareq_> quit
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-22
<ashabadi> hi annasha
<tareq> hello ashabadi
<tareq> ashabadi: need to discuss on few things with you
<annasha> Hello ashabadi !
<ashabadi> hello tareq
<tareq> hello ashabadi
<ashabadi> bad timing... leaving shortly for office
<tareq> no problem
<tareq> just tell me when you will get time
<tareq> need to talk about loco team
<ashabadi> ok
<ashabadi> I'm not sure my office timing has changed due to system testing
<tareq> tonight
<ashabadi> I will be at office till 1am
<ashabadi> after that not sure will be able to keep my head up
<tareq> then another
<tareq> time
<ashabadi> this issue will continue till 2nd of July I guess
<tareq> :(
<ashabadi> if everything goes smothly
<tareq> ok, RJ is busy
<tareq> I've some free time till mid july
<tareq> even i can manage more
<ashabadi> ok
<tareq> so would like to contribute loco team
<tareq> if you agree than i can proceed
<ashabadi> first get hold of Russell john
<ashabadi> he has most of the admin access
<ashabadi> and tareq  bhai you don't need anyones permission to work on loco... trust me
<Researcher-> hi Ekushey
<Researcher-> :)
<ashabadi> I don't think Ekushey is here
<ashabadi> its his bot
<Researcher-> bot ? nick Ekushey is bot ?
<QA> Researcher-: One learns a new thing every day
<Researcher-> i know Ekushey since quite a long time and i think this is his bnc/psybnc/or znc but it is not a bot.
<tareq> ok, I will make some roadplan; than discuss with Russel John bhai
<tareq> Researcher-: Can you introduce yourself?
<Guest44795> Well i am from Pakistan, and ubuntu enthusiast 
<Researcher-> i work for loco team Pk 
<Researcher-> and i am serving in I.T industry since 18 years 
<tareq> Ohh, nice to meet you brother
<Researcher-> mainly focusing into commercial servers hosting, industrial ERP's and applications of security. 
<Researcher-> same here 
<Researcher-> thank ou.
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> but i am residing now at Muscat  Sultanate of Oman, 
<ashabadi> guys I've to leave now
<tareq> ok ashabadi
<tareq> see you soon
<ashabadi> Researcher-: Ekushey has configured his id so that it logs record of converstion when he is away
<ashabadi> ok tareq good day
<tareq> Researcher-: Can you give me some suggestions regarding LoCo team activities?
<Researcher-> well
<Researcher-> tareq it depends on the role 
<tareq> like?
<Researcher-> between let me know about your strong side .... are you good with technical side or management or administration etc ?
<Researcher-> brb\
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Kilos: using QIWI web client only because I love that bird, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why  arent you in belkies channel
 * pavlushka cant swear though
<Kilos> pavlushka i mailed you
<pavlushka> checking
<RemonShai> এখানে login করা এতো ঝামেলা কেন?
<pavlushka> hello RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hello pavlushka ভাই...../
<pavlushka> কেমন আছেন RemonShai !
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ ভাল আছি। আপনি কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka> Remonshai use any standalone IRC client, better that web clients in connection stability, :)
<pavlushka> like Hexchat, quassel, konversation, or anything you like
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you can get help here instantly, interactively
<pavlushka> RemonShai: for you ubuntu system issues
<RemonShai> নেট, কিছুক্ষণ পরপর discannect হচ্ছে।
<RemonShai> পুরনো বার্তা গেল কই?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Hexchat, quassel, konversation, or anything you like are better than web-client like Qiwi that you are using right now, :p
<RemonShai> ok.....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am talking in respect to connection stability for IRC, :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: please check here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/22/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<pavlushka> QA tell Jihad : please check here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/22/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<Kilos> netsplit killed her
<Kilos> see you later
<pavlushka> QA tell Jihad : please check here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/22/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<QA_> pavlushka: I don't know who Jihad is. Say 'Jihad on freenode' and I'll take your word that Jihad exists
<pavlushka> QA tell Jihad on freenode : please check here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/22/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<QA_> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell Jihad on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi that is he actually will do his office till 1 AM?
<QA_> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell ashabadi on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell AudaciousTUX that Qiwi is a great idea to attract people, impressed but very unstable for connection comparing to standalone IRC clients, :)
<QA_> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell AudaciousTUX on freenode
<tareq> Hello all
<AudaciousTUX> hello
<tareq> how are you doing frans
<AudaciousTUX> trying to make a better platform of sharing linux realated knowledge ^_^
<pavlushka> Hello again everyone!
 * Kilos returned but need to eat and drink before i can think straight again
<ashabadi> hi Ekushey Kilos pavlushka Researcher-
<Kilos> hi ashabadi_ 
<pavlushka> Hello ashabadi_!
<pavlushka> I was busy playing king of fighters, :p
<ashabadi_> good
<ashabadi_> atleast having a fun time
<ashabadi_> our sytem UAT postponed till Friday
<Kilos> ash
<Kilos> ashabadi_ 
<ashabadi_> so I will resume normal office day tomorrow
<pavlushka> ashabadi_,  you said you will do office till 1 am, are you in the office still?
<Kilos> pavlushka give him the info to apply for membership please
<ashabadi_> no pavlushka our UAT got postponned till Friday
<Kilos> he has worked for ubuntu for years'
<pavlushka> Kilos, ashabadi_ is more informed than me, just ask him if he is interested.
<Kilos> ashabadi_ ?
<ashabadi_> I'm novice in everything..
<ashabadi_> I know nothing :'(
<Kilos> google ubuntu/membership/newmember
<ashabadi_> Kilos: may I answer it 1/2 month's down the line? if that's not too late to decide
<ashabadi_> sure kilos
<Kilos> no but you can start getting all your info together for a wiki page
<Kilos> wiki is under lockdown because of spammers
<ashabadi_> ok Kilos I will do it but gradually
<ashabadi_> really?
<Kilos> so someone with edit rights will have to do it for you
<Kilos> yes there is a concerted attack against ubuntu wiki
<Kilos> whole gangs of spammers
<ashabadi_> sad
<pavlushka> ashabadi_,  ashabadi_ you have to be the member of ubuntu-etherpad to edit wiki
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, on LP.
<Kilos> that has been stopped too i think pavlushka 
<Kilos> because some spammers got in that way
<pavlushka> Kilos, :p, I can edit the wiki's
<pavlushka> Kilos, I can do it for ashabadi as well, :p
<Kilos> cool then you can make his wiki page for him
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, you just have to mail me the details
<Kilos> he must just get all his info together for you
<ashabadi_> Kilos: I don't think I have links/photo for the contribution I made
<pavlushka> Kilos, but who will write the testimonials for me?
<Kilos> sad such and old hard working member never was pushed to get membership
<pavlushka> If ther'e anyone?
<ashabadi_> its all lost in the wild world web
<ashabadi_> Kilos: I got busy with my work when the momentum died for Ubuntu loco in BD
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, mine lost outside the wild world web, :p
<Kilos> pavlushka that you get from the people you have helped and i will give a dhort one for your helping me and ask xubuntu guys too
<Kilos> i will also ask belkie to give you one pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, they are lazy enough to switch to Windows just flashing pc when I was not there, all lost , almost.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> and back to windows?
<pavlushka> Kilos, why not? forget it.
<Kilos> forget what?
<pavlushka> I started all over again, :p
<Kilos> your membership
<pavlushka> Kilos, you keep it, :p
<Kilos> keep what?
<pavlushka> Kilos, i am okay with you guys.
<Kilos> ive been here for months because you werent supported and ill help you get yours
<Kilos> and ashabadi_ should get his
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, its never a problem, I wiil sign a testimonial for you and you just have to breif about you as an Ubuntu user and..
<Kilos> if it takes 6 months thats fine ashabadi_ 
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, it will count, trust me, I am not that uselessm :p
<Kilos> he has done much more than i did
<Kilos> Researcher- is another one
<ashabadi_> pavlushka: I never said you are useless
<Kilos> even though he isnt in asia anymore
<ashabadi_> your launchpad tells much more :)
<Kilos> hi tareq_ 
<tareq_> hi Kilos
<ashabadi_> hello tareq_
<ashabadi_> I guess you had prayed that I will be here online, instead of office
<Kilos> lol
<tareq_> lol
<tareq_> I've posted in the group
<pavlushka> tareq_,  noticed, nice and helpful with visu als
<pavlushka> *visuals
<ashabadi_> I've not seen it
<ashabadi_> will check it :)
<pavlushka> H AudaciousTUX!
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, your plan worked but you were not there to watch it, :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, and instead they befriended me, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> দগদ
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX> where?? i was not here....
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, arouund noon and afternoon
<AudaciousTUX> uh... in irc??
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, got my message?
<pavlushka> from QA
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, but to start, it is perfect, :)
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... many lazy people like me won't install irc client before they know what the hell this is
<ashabadi_> sorry guys I'm a bit lost
<pavlushka> Actually I am here all because of my Canon scanner was not working in linux, :p
<ashabadi_> if you don't mind a bit tired, having a rough two days
<Kilos> rest ashabadi_ 
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, sure, its always nice to have you here, :p and even nicer when you leave, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man people must only leave when they go sleep
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, I am lying about the 2nd part, :)
<ashabadi_> Kilos: I like to be here
<ashabadi_> now people are talking
<ashabadi_> that's why staying
<Kilos> great ashabadi_ 
<ashabadi_> if it was dead none talking then I would have left
<ashabadi_> btw having highs and lows last two days...
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, but before going to sleep,please lose your tail, :p
<Kilos> without irc users cannot even apply for membership
<ashabadi_> was detained by police yesterday and today got awarded by CEO Bangladesh for top achiever team :P
<Kilos> ubuntu was built on irc
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, you can check the logs to be sure, :p
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, Congrats for both, :p
<Kilos> why detained
<pavlushka> Kilos, I guess late night, and what happens in BD stays in BD, :p
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi_> no pavlushka not late night, it was 8.30 am 
<ashabadi_> was detained for taking photograph of police member taking a rest & talking on phone
<pavlushka> ashabadi_, yep, that came to my mind as second, must be some other reason, may be just for harrasment, or bribe.
<Kilos> congrats on top achiever ashabadi_ :D
<Kilos> hahaha you guys get arrested easy hey
<pavlushka> ashabadi, you rock bro.
<ashabadi> actually Kilos we are sort of silent emergency right now
<ashabadi> no media will say we are on nationwide emergency but we are
<Kilos> ah troubled state same as here
<ashabadi> they thought I was terrorist and taking picture of police...
<pavlushka> Kilos, what's the update on that?
<Kilos> there are siilar probs world wide
<Kilos> similar
<Kilos> guys in tunisia wont use telegram because isis used it when they blew up some places
<ashabadi> was almost booked as terrorist, got released because one of my friend is high official in Bogra Police... and I had to involve my office to get me released
<pavlushka> ashabadi, you still rock , yo yo
<AudaciousTUX> i wonder why isis don't use irc :(
<pavlushka> ashabadi, that's awesome....
<Kilos> telegram is more secure
<ashabadi> lol pavlushka.. up until 1pm I rocked, but when I was told I will be booked as terrorist I was not rocking anymore
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... 
<pavlushka> ashabadi, I was double checked as terro rist suspect but wasn't that lucky, :p
<ashabadi> really so you got booked and released?
<ashabadi> I should be careful talking to you now on irc :P
<ashabadi> even this channel has log system :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> ashabadi, nah, not as lucky as you, I was released just after checking, :(
<ashabadi> just after checking?
<ashabadi> that means how many days you were detained?
<ashabadi> you mean the other way around? you are not detained at all
<pavlushka> nah, I was checked on the spot, its nothing.
<ashabadi> hmm
<pavlushka> there was some information of happenening something may be, so they were extra alert, and when they check , htey notice the expressions, I was happy.
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> what? it wasn't that funny?
<pavlushka> ok, not lol.
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> yes it is
<pavlushka> going for dinner, anyone else?
<ashabadi> I hope you don't have beard though
<ashabadi> and dont ride bike in number of 3 :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi, unfortunately I do, :p
<ashabadi> out of real concern
<pavlushka> ashabadi, dont worry, when I'll ride, the 3rd one will drop off, :p
<pavlushka> I even dropped the 2nd!
<ashabadi> lol
<ashabadi> :P
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<Kilos> i go eat in 5 mins
<NaSb> pavlushka Kilos Hi, 
<NaSb> AudaciousTUX: Ping
<pavlushka> NaSb, আস্সালামু আলাইকুম
<ashabadi> btw pavlushka Kilos dont forget to offer membership scope to tareq_ as well
<NaSb> pavlushka : ওয়া আলাইকুমুস সালাম :)
<AudaciousTUX> hei sabbir vau
<ashabadi> he had been contributing in the community areana for a bit period of time
<NaSb> AudaciousTUX অনেক বছর পর পাইলাম
<ashabadi> specially with documentation & trouble shooting to newbees
 * pavlushka laughs
<AudaciousTUX> amito shorbodai thaki :/
<Kilos> pavlushka you have applied once, you know the ropes, you all get together and work on wiki pages and LP accounts
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, কইসে?
<AudaciousTUX> eita korlen kemne :o pavlushka
<NaSb> AudaciousTUX: হাহ্ কয়েকদিন ধইরা, সেটা আমি আর pavlushka ভাই জানি :p
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: type /me your message
<AudaciousTUX> :/
 * ashabadi teaches AudaciousTUX how to use me
<pavlushka> NaSb, actually AudaciousTUX is an old customer of here
 * AudaciousTUX hello
<AudaciousTUX> wow
<ashabadi> normally it would be
 * ashabadi says hello
<ashabadi> :P
<AudaciousTUX> yah... older than nasb
<AudaciousTUX> oh :p
<NaSb> pavlushka আমি জানি
<pavlushka> and AudaciousTUX is in love with Nusha I guess
<AudaciousTUX> yah <3
<pavlushka> NaSb, but not regular as it seems, right?
<AudaciousTUX> nasb er to kono activity e dekhina :3
<pavlushka> Kilos, got you, tareq_ bhai, you just mail me your details, It was belkinsa who helped me on this at the first time, :)
<NaSb> AudaciousTUX কি একটিভিটি দেখতে চান?
<ashabadi> tareq_: is here? I think he is away
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> be good
<ashabadi> ok Kilos be back soon
<AudaciousTUX> dance @nasb
<pavlushka> belkinsa and Kilos put me together to appear in the meeting, otherwise I would not face that meeting, speaking my mind.
<ashabadi> tareq_:  if you come please do knock me if I'm not asleep
<ashabadi> pavlushka: AudaciousTUX tareq_ would like to discuss about path of loco activity in short on how we want to progress
<pavlushka> ashabadi, sure, looking forward, :0
<pavlushka> :)
<ashabadi> let tareq_ come
<tareq_> here I am
<ashabadi> either tareq_ comes first or I go to sleep
<ashabadi> which ever comes first
<ashabadi> since tareq_ is here..
<tareq_> what was the topic 
<ashabadi> nothing tareq_ an informal discussion regarding reviving loco?
<tareq_> loco is not active right now
<ashabadi> Ekushey:
<ashabadi> yes I know tareq_
<ashabadi> from my past experience I want to discuss why our loco team died
<tareq_> I have a soft corner for this community
<tareq_> you can
<ashabadi> mainly 2 issue... 1) we did not have enough technical hand available to provide solution at the first instant people came for support
<tareq_> okay
<pavlushka> ashabadi, and ?
<ashabadi> 2) we did not have structured work manner with regard to mailing list management/event management
<ashabadi> also the control of community was not at hand of community itself... its sad that we failed to create enough volunteers/leaders who will take over in absence of any of the leaders/voluteers
<AudaciousTUX> and maybe 3rd ... community venge geche... 
<ashabadi> the community died because Linux forum was shut down
<tareq_> come on
<ashabadi> I wonder why we could not create another linux forum?
<ashabadi> what stop us?
<AudaciousTUX> i'm currently working on the same thing
<ashabadi> community fraction could have been managed if we were working in a structured way
<AudaciousTUX> i was talking about this....
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: working on linux forum?
<AudaciousTUX> iah
<AudaciousTUX> yah*
<ashabadi> I think before working on linux forum we need to work on documentation site
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, we live to rise,
<tareq_> we need a structure
<tareq_> that is true
<AudaciousTUX> documentation like arch wiki??
<ashabadi> I think the facebook page is quite active... we shall target on documenting the problems people post & their solution on different site
<ashabadi> that is searchable
<ashabadi> it could be forum/ it could be website
<pavlushka> tareq_,  agrred
<ashabadi> and yes website is a must..
<ashabadi> since I bought hosting for my personal blog I can assign hosting space
<pavlushka> ashabadi, point
<ashabadi> its not an issue
<AudaciousTUX> helping in fb group is not much practical...
<tareq_> i think it is high time to reassign the team
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX,  yep, same question, same problem again and agian
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<ashabadi> to get structured we can work on the basic guideline that tareq_ set
<ashabadi> atleast first point to meet in irc
<pavlushka> ashabadi, agreed
<tareq_> we need to meet regularly
<AudaciousTUX> for example the font problem... i'm so much tired that i've made a blog in my own website...
<ashabadi> also I would reutter the importance of meeting face to facce
<ashabadi> even if not to discuss program event, atleast to build bonding
<tareq_> i have an idea
<AudaciousTUX> adnan sir's ubuntu installation blog is quite old... and has some bugs
<pavlushka> better.
<ashabadi> so that disagreements/fractions can be managed as friend
<tareq_> we can meet at different places
<AudaciousTUX> and fb group is now bunded with only ubuntu and derivatives.... 
<tareq_> like different corners of city
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> issues for me as i m from panchagarh, :(
<tareq_> dhanmondi, uttara, gulshan, puran dhaka etc
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: we have to start working on one derivative first
<ashabadi> we can't have expert in all the distro
<pavlushka> ashabadi, point
<tareq_> so that everybody can meet
<ashabadi> pavlushka: that's not an issue... you can arrange friends to meet there too
<AudaciousTUX> they're all same in end...
<ashabadi> tareq_: I'm not talking about buntu/mintu adda or anything formalised
<ashabadi> it should be informal
<ashabadi> just to hang out
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<tareq_> yea
<ashabadi> if you can give time to people interested in Ubuntu
<AudaciousTUX> in a open place
<pavlushka> ashabadi, but I have been to the 16.04 release party arranged by FOSS
<ashabadi> then you can give time to volunteer
<ashabadi> great pavlushka :)
<tareq_> my preference towards
<AudaciousTUX> u was there?? pav
<tareq_> ubuntu
<tareq_> we have enough idea on that
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, yes, and you were supposed be there too, as you were mentioned
<AudaciousTUX> i attended bdosn party and that was too much boring... 
<ashabadi> I don't want to focus our loco activity around arranging release parties/awareness program anymore
<ashabadi> rather on creating experts & documentation
<AudaciousTUX> and i had coaching
<tareq_> we should be open minded, but I don't know much about other distros like centos, gentoo
<pavlushka> ashabadi, just for the record,
<tareq_> ashabadi: your idea is great
<AudaciousTUX> me too.... only used antergos, mint, ubuntu derivatives
<tareq_> we need more experts
<ashabadi> if we have enough expert to help people at the first instance of trouble or documents to share to new bees for to resolve their problems then it would be easier to convert people to linux
<pavlushka> tareq_, why not what ashabadi is awarded for then?
<ashabadi> ?? did not get what pavlushka said?
<tareq_> ??
<pavlushka> ashabadi, 's idea's are good as tareq_ said, I said of course, he is awarded as the best CEO I guess
<ashabadi> best ceo?
<ashabadi> I'm not a company head
<ashabadi> I said my team was awarded as top contributor by country ceo :P
<ashabadi> I might have typed wrong
<AudaciousTUX> i'm coming in 5 min
<ashabadi> I was saying that cause how people's live change from low to high & high to low
<ashabadi> it has nothing to do with what I'm discussing
<tareq_> i would like to contribute in documentation
<tareq_> my comfort zone :)
<ashabadi> and it is not something I want to boost on/or promote on
<ashabadi> sure tareq_ we need more hand in documentation
<ashabadi> as I said we need volunteers in every field
<tareq_> ashabadi: what is your suggestion on survey
<ashabadi> tareq_: it can be done in second phase when we have enough volunteers
<tareq_> I'm not that much specialist but I know enough to help noobs
<tareq_> technological parts
<ashabadi> currently how many volunteers we have to tell the truth?
<ashabadi> I don't see more than 5 hands
<tareq_> make a number
<tareq_> you, me we are from old days
<tareq_> what about new bloods
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: Ekushey adnan pavlushka tareq_ raihan
<AudaciousTUX> their are more
<ashabadi> among them Ekushey & adnan can give time online only
<AudaciousTUX> there*
<ashabadi> that leaves only 3 member... how far do you think we can go if we can't have volunteers?
<tareq_> I can meet with adnan bhai in person
<ashabadi> sure AudaciousTUX I would like to get them involved
<tareq_> all of them are not fond of IRC
<ashabadi> tareq_: to tell the truth even if we meet to hold discussion fact is we are too busy with other stuff that we can't contribute actively
<AudaciousTUX> yah... that's the problem
<ashabadi> I have talked with Adnan bhai long regarding this
<AudaciousTUX> and i'm working on that too.... :p
<ashabadi> I know he can't contribute personally, even on fridays
<tareq_> ahh, research and family
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: working silently won't give much result
<ashabadi> you may think you have all of it under control/under plan but it can all go awry
<AudaciousTUX> talking about me or other??
<ashabadi> anyway please do share your plan AudaciousTUX on how you plan you have experts & volunteers
<ashabadi> I'm talking about you AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> i don't even have any prototype to show now.... 
<ashabadi> working silently on linux forum/and creating volunteer group
<ashabadi> lol AudaciousTUX don't think it too complex
<tareq_> just think
<ashabadi> you don't even know whether people will be interested or not in another linux forum or not
<AudaciousTUX> not to complex.... just inspired by the techtunes policy
<tareq_> forum is not a good idea
<ashabadi> so don't give much effort in something that you don't know will work or not
<tareq_> 2nd life of LIFO was flop
<ashabadi> I don't even know lifo had 2nd life :P
<AudaciousTUX> russel vai ruined all lifo data... -_-
<tareq_> facebook is a great place to gather people
<tareq_> 12k+ in one group
<tareq_> can you imagine
<tareq_> but <10 persons are active
<ashabadi> tareq_: why don't you put a post in that you need volunteers to copy facebook contents to a blog post
<tareq_> most of them are inactive
<AudaciousTUX> i'm working on blog.... russel vai er kotha shuina forum er kaj bondho rakhchi
<ashabadi> I don't think you will find much people in reality helping out
<ashabadi> many will show interest at first but will remain silent when you need them most
<tareq_> very much true
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: if you are building blog then why you are making it too complex?
<ashabadi> just open a blog in wordpress/joomla
<ashabadi> enable posting by users & have the contents reviewed/approved by one of the admins
<ashabadi> its that simple
<ashabadi> don't think too complex of a site
<ashabadi> don't think of techtune brother
<ashabadi> techtune is a joke to many people now a days
<tareq_> lol
<tareq_> dhekitune
<AudaciousTUX> there 're too many blog sites.... i'm just making a platform whwere everyone can submit their blog.... create series of blogs..... and if the blog quality looks fine than take that to a new category
<tareq_> wordpress blog is enough
<ashabadi> people can do that in single blog too
<AudaciousTUX> techtunes e onek faul faul blog content ache.... content management ta thik moto kora lagbe
<AudaciousTUX> not in one place
<ashabadi> that's what I am saying
<ashabadi> you can arrange blog post by category
<AudaciousTUX> i'm working on wordpress
<ashabadi> even in simple wordpress
<ashabadi> so you don't have to think about techtune
<AudaciousTUX> i'm just making a good theme for that.... and series post can be helpful
<tareq_> brb
<ashabadi> ok AudaciousTUX best of luck :)
<ashabadi> so once we have that contributor site we can start working on the content building
<pavlushka> ashabadi, so what you were saying?
<pavlushka> ok
<ashabadi> we will need volunteers to contribute the blog with solutions
<pavlushka> copy
<ashabadi> even copy paste from facebook it self
<ashabadi> our primary concern is build a database in Bangla
<ashabadi> when we have a large content database then we will move on creating new users
<AudaciousTUX> russel vai told me about english blog .... he's tired of bangalis "nemokharami" :p :v
<ashabadi> unless people are given solution to their problem readily they won't stick to linux they will go back to windows
<ashabadi> now a days I am even impatient to fix my problems in linux
<ashabadi> I just install different application
<ashabadi> even till now I've not managed to work on kmail
<pavlushka> hmm
<ashabadi> I've installed thunderbird
<ashabadi> because I'm lazy and searching for 3 hours did not give me proper resolution
 * pavlushka :p
<ashabadi> if I were a new user I would have moved to windows and to outlook
<ashabadi> even for thunderbird I needed 2 days trying to configure pop3
<ashabadi> I failed
<ashabadi> and am using imap
<pavlushka> ashabadi, imap is better
<ashabadi> I needed backup of my emails in my local pc
<ashabadi> imap does not download email automatically
<pavlushka> ashabadi, not every free mail server supports pop3 also.
<ashabadi> atleast google does
<ashabadi> google pop3 did not configure in thunderbird
<pavlushka> ashabadi,  they will let you when you pay.
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> i have mail accounts at yahoo gmail live.com and all work on thunderbird with pop
<ashabadi> I had worked with pop earlier in 2010 with google
<Kilos> you missing some simple thing ashabadi 
<ashabadi> so I don't know whether they have switched policy or not
<ashabadi> yes Kilos?
<Kilos> i have 2 google accounts and both work
<AudaciousTUX> brb
<ashabadi> hmm Kilos don't know I followed every steps I could found googling
<ashabadi> and they are not tough to configure as far as I can remember from 2010
<Kilos> maybe there is a #thunderbird channel where they have experts
<ashabadi> but they did not authenticate
<pavlushka> one thing,  I use Imap settings and when I am offline, I can open the downloaded mails, so its there on the disk.
<ashabadi> I have given up trying Kilos
<Kilos> yeah spending time struggling is frustrating
<ashabadi> pavlushka: you have to download the email first manually selecting the email
<ashabadi> then it will show contents offline
<ashabadi> its not downloaded automatically when email is sent to your primary gmail account
<pavlushka> ashabadi, yes, I choose that intentionally for my disk space, 
<ashabadi> anyway that's another topic
<ashabadi> as I was saying, build a content database
<ashabadi> that you can easily refer to people for problem solving
<ashabadi> just like we did earlier with apro & lifo
<pavlushka> I open which are important, or of use, and they remain in the disk, I dont need all I think.
<pavlushka> ashabadi, ok, keep going.
<pavlushka> on what you were saying
<ashabadi> so it is easier for new members
<ashabadi> and they don't think that they have to google for hours or wait for experts to reply to their posts
<ashabadi> queries
<pavlushka> hmm
<ashabadi> and then we can have volunteers staying in irc too helping member find solution in content database
<ashabadi> since they are helping with same issue over and over
<ashabadi> they will get acquinted with the content
<ashabadi> also we will have to steal from #ubuntu channel
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> even if we don't have answer to the problem we will ask the same query to ubuntu channel
<ashabadi> on behalf of he people who is facing problem
<pavlushka> ashabadi, the point is if they got what they need from the portal, why would they come here on irc?
<ashabadi> to make it look like we are actually finding the answer for them
<ashabadi> theoratically you can't have wikipedia of all the problems people can have
<ashabadi> there will be problems that people are facing for the first time and not in the content
<pavlushka> ashabadi, yes, that's the point, taken humbly.
<ashabadi> for that we will need to have experts here in IRC
<ashabadi> thats where my point come in as stealing answer from #ubuntu channel
<tareq_> some problems are weird
<tareq_> all are not common problems
<ashabadi> if you send away member asking help in #ubuntu-bd channel that you don't know the solution go ask in #ubuntu channel then why people will remain in #ubuntu-bd channel? they may rather remain in #ubuntu channel
<ashabadi> that's my two priority right now
<ashabadi> you may think otherwise
<Kilos> wise move
<ashabadi> and discussions are always welcome to improve the loco community
<ashabadi> I'm not interested in creating new users via so called release party (which is in fact has turned into promotional event rather than release party)
<ashabadi> unless I have option to provide solution to the new users
<ashabadi> just like any tech company
<ashabadi> if I don't have experts to provide support/service to the clients, clients won't remain with my service and they will bad mouth give poor rating to my company and leave for competitor product
<tareq_> we can provide certificate based courses
<ashabadi> we cant do that for free
<ashabadi> I don't want to walk in a path that will tell people we are in a business of making money
<tareq_> yea, even buet taking money for ubuntu course
<ashabadi> and there are limited scope in teaching ubuntu certified experts...
<pavlushka_>  ashabadi, ok, the idea is to minimize the hassel, and for the rest to solve, there's  #ubuntu-bd or #ubuntu
<ashabadi> we can have RHCE because company understand this certificate only... how many company understand ubuntu certified expert?
<ashabadi> pavlushka_: the idea is to give the community a face
<ashabadi> an entity
<pavlushka_> ashabadi, #ubuntu-bd is necessary to keep the official LoCO stucture? its another reason we should keep in mind I guess.
<ashabadi> like we are live community, we have website we have content database, we have active volunteers
<ashabadi> please stay with our product
<ashabadi> :P
<tareq_> website is down, what about that
<ashabadi> pavlushka_:  I'm not saying that we should move to #ubuntu
<ashabadi> I am saying keep the person who is asking for solution in #ubuntu-bd channel and repeat same problem/query in #ubuntu channel on behalf of the original person
<ashabadi> and once you get solution in #ubuntu channel repeat the solution in #ubuntu-bd channel
<ashabadi> as if you are giving solution from experts from #ubuntu-bd channel
<tareq_> and we shoul keep this in docs
<pavlushka> ashabadi, yes
<pavlushka> :পি
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> and all problem/ssolution we have will need documentation
<pavlushka> tareq_, it will go up soon
<ashabadi> I think log is there to help
<ashabadi> we will only need some effort with formatting
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> proof reading & cleaning
<pavlushka> yes
<ashabadi> give it a face... that's only thing I am saying
<tareq_> i'm thinking about vblog
<pavlushka> we will check on logs to extract new issues and keep trac
<ashabadi> if we can show people that its a lively community then people will stay here
<ashabadi> just like people are staying on facebook group
<tareq_> irc is not populer platform yet
<ashabadi> I don't even like irc to be frank
<tareq_> lol
<ashabadi> irc does not have any way to show screenshot
<ashabadi> to provide command output
<tareq_> but where to discuss?
<pavlushka> yeah, we have people like ashabadi, AudaciousTUX, and tareq_
<pavlushka> sorry
<pavlushka> there is way
<tareq_> hangout?
<tareq_> forum?
<ashabadi> sure pavlushka tell me?
<pavlushka> paste.ubuntu for logs
<pavlushka> imgur for sceenshots
<pavlushka> its official
<ashabadi> tareq_: we can still provide solution in facebook
<pavlushka> and give the link to us, we will check on it and give solution, 
<ashabadi> pavlushka: you will go to two different site but will an average user do it?
<ashabadi> I know I will not do it
<ashabadi> I know pavlushka of those method
<ashabadi> but are they user friendly? are they enough to keep the people on irc?
<pavlushka> tareq_, and to discuss, irc is best, the decisions of Ubuntu takes place on #ubuntu-meeting,
<pavlushka> so why not  for us in here at #ubuntu-bd
<ashabadi> they are discussions, not problem solvings
<tareq_> facebook is very good platform, honestly saying
<ashabadi> irc is dying for a reason
<ashabadi> we will still have our discussion here
<tareq_> yes
<tareq_> even in telegram
<ashabadi> irc will be base for planning/discussions/gossiping
<pavlushka> ashabadi, but a fact is irc is strong in europe!
<pavlushka> look at #ubuntu-de
<tareq_> whatever it is, I'm with ashabadi
<tareq_> irc is good for us, but not for all
<tareq_> for common guys, facebook is enough
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> me too.
<pavlushka> tareq_, agreed
<tareq_> i like both
<tareq_> after the long gap, telegram plays a role to bring me back
<ashabadi> pavlushka: do you know how many problems are solved in #ubuntu channel in last day?
<pavlushka> ashabadi, I am not differring much, just dont get pissed off, sorry
<tareq_> no idea
<ashabadi> I'm not pissed off... I am just stating the fact
<pavlushka> ashabadi, I can tell you checking the logs, My few problem solved in #ubuntu
<pavlushka> and I even help in #xubuntu
<ashabadi> good pavlushka cause I dont see much of problem solved in #kubuntu channel
<ashabadi> its sleeping just like #ubuntu-bd channel
<pavlushka> ashabadi, yes, that is a specific case, I am there too.
<ashabadi> anyway..
<ashabadi> we can still have irc as base
<ashabadi> we can invite people to hang out
<ashabadi> to gossip
<pavlushka> ashabadi, please go ahead, dont mind me.
<ashabadi> hell we can have fun interview over here on irc
<tareq_> yes
<pavlushka> ok
<ashabadi> I remember we had few such sessions in #ubuntu-loco channel
<pavlushka> aha
<tareq_> old days
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> anyway lets start working on base website
 * pavlushka to arms for base website
<ashabadi> why don't you guys plan/sketch the design outline for base website?
<ashabadi> you can take idea from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BangladeshiTeam 
<ashabadi> you can make different pages for each of the segments/links
<ashabadi> any way you like
<pavlushka> ashabadi, we will add our idea's , you finalize it, the decision is uyours
<ashabadi> then once its finalised launch it
<pavlushka> *yours
<tareq_> www.ubuntu-bd.org
<ashabadi> pavlushka: community wont grow if you can't take decision yourself
<pavlushka>  tareq_ bhai , what do you say?
<tareq_> I think we can start with a common wordpress blog
<ashabadi> if we remain stagnent just because I did not reply to your query or Ekushey did not answer you how will community grow?
<ashabadi> you have to take decisions yourselves after a common discussion :)
<tareq_> we have to be respectful with each other
<tareq_> I did the same thing 
<tareq_> posted my plan :P
<ashabadi> I am not saying you disrespect other's importance or other's idea or opinion
<ashabadi> just keep the momentum grow
<pavlushka> ashabadi, copu that
<pavlushka> copy that
<ashabadi> if you create enough ripple then tide will grow
<tareq_> yes, but for some reason you need modu
 * Kilos happy. action in bd
<ashabadi> you dont need modu for creating a blog
<ashabadi> or face
<ashabadi> you can do it yourself
<ashabadi> ofcourse you may need approval/help from moderator/admin to make it official
<tareq_> but you know all users are not suitable for the blog post
<pavlushka> tareq_, copy that too
<pavlushka> Ok , working on it, need some time, 3 days I guess.
<ashabadi> but I don't think any admin/moderator will give you vetto for creating a good webpage
<ashabadi> when we don't have one
<ashabadi> ohh yes tareq_
<ashabadi> we won't open it to public at first go
<ashabadi> not even in 3 days
<tareq_> facebook group is the solid example
<ashabadi> we may build it for 1 month with contents as I said earlier
<tareq_> hmm
<tareq_> i will write some doc on kubuntu
<ashabadi> we will open posting solution for members for only a handful of volunteers
<ashabadi> we will test the output/typing skills of these volunteers first to give them access
 * pavlushka thinks it is a good idea
<tareq_> we can make two version of it
<ashabadi> we may post in the facebook that we are trying to revive the loco community and need volunteers to help
<tareq_> bangla and english
<ashabadi> I think out of 12k members we may be lucky enough to find atleast 12 members
<tareq_> ha ha
<tareq_> hope is the fuel
<ashabadi> I'll try to get hold of adnan bhai/ekushey before we post it in the facebook group
<pavlushka> ashabadi, tareq_, you know already some skillful volunteers I guess, like AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> and...
<tareq_> yea
<tareq_> but one is not enough
<pavlushka> wont be a bad start I guess
<tareq_> we need more like tanjim
<ashabadi> pavlushka: how many? I already told I can think of only 5 members, out of which 2 are already sleeping
<tareq_> ohh
<pavlushka> yeah, post it in ubuntu-fb, we will have more.
<ashabadi> for that I will discuss with Adnan bhai/ Ekushey / raihan
<ashabadi> first
<pavlushka> +1
<ashabadi> I will try to have this discussion tomorrow
<tareq_> +1
<tareq_> where is raihan btw
<tareq_> he was active earlier
<pavlushka> Kilos, help us having meetings hosted by QA and keeping that log
<tareq_> we can make some tutorials on various topics
<Kilos> will do, we can ask inetpro to help us
<Kilos> atm superfly is hosting her
<pavlushka> Kilos, like you people do in #ubuntu-za
<pavlushka> ashabadi, tareq_ are you guys ok with that?
<pavlushka> sorry I should have asked earlier 
<Kilos> the are a few commands to remember
<ashabadi> what's the benefit of using qa as log instead of irc log?
<tareq_> I have no problem
<Kilos> things like QA_ start meeting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA_ change nick to QA
<QA> Kilos: Changing nick to QA
<pavlushka> ashabadi, you will have the issues sorted, not mixed up with other discussion and you will not need to extract the meeting content from the whol;e log
<pavlushka> ashabadi, meeting will be held on specific topic
<tareq_> that would be formal than
<Kilos> you set up an agenda for your meetings
<ashabadi> I'm not hopeful of finding too many volunteers from facebook group to be frank
<pavlushka> tareq_, yes, that's the idea
<Kilos> similar to http://bit.ly/1TxD2JQ
<tareq_> ashabadi: same here
<tareq_> ok, guys
<tareq_> it was a great start
<tareq_> I'm going to have some sleep
<tareq_> good night
<Kilos> night tareq_ 
<pavlushka> ashabadi, atleast we can try, :) and you are the ashabadi
<pavlushka> ashabadi, you there?
<ashabadi> humm
<ashabadi> I'm trying to send group private message to admin of fb group
<ashabadi> but not finding way to include member who are not my friends
<pavlushka> good
<ashabadi> pavlushka: I'm asha & badi
<ashabadi> I'm truly an realist instead of dreamer
<ashabadi> I know there won't be 12 volunteers out of these 12k members
<ashabadi> none is willing to give that much time now a days
<pavlushka> ashabadi, realist is better
<ashabadi> they have classes/friends/meetups/games/girlfriends to give time to
<ashabadi> instead of staying up night after night and trying to contribute in Ubuntu community
<pavlushka> a realist plans, doesn't dream, and if plans fails, he/she understands
<ashabadi> realistically I'm even afraid whether this enthusiasm of Tareq & Tanjim will remain for much long too
<ashabadi> anyway
<ashabadi> only time will say
<ashabadi> lets see and hope for the best
<ashabadi> I need to sign off now
<pavlushka> yes, time will say
<pavlushka> Goodnight ashabadi
<ashabadi> I think my wife won't be happy that I have been on pc since evening and not giving any time to her
<ashabadi> I wonder how Kilos manage
 * pavlushka laughs
<ashabadi> any tips Kilos on how to manage life?
<pavlushka> I know Kilos can manage sheep, and ubuntu-community but dont know what else.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ive been divorced tice
<Kilos> twice
<ashabadi> hmm then not a good source to seek tips I guess.. no offense
<pavlushka> twice? man i didn't even got married!
<ashabadi> Kilos:  you are brave enough to try it second time 
<pavlushka> though benn refused many times, :p
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> did not know you propose other to marry you in day time
<pavlushka> ashabadi, yeah, but you got me, :(
<pavlushka> ashabadi, dont tell anybody, keep it within the logs, :p
<ashabadi> logs are public you know
<ashabadi> searching pavlushka will show what you do on free time
<ashabadi> :P
<pavlushka> :p
<pavlushka> ashabadi, Kilos it was actually like I was late in approach, they got engaged formally or informally, :p
<pavlushka> হা কপাল | hard luck
<ashabadi> humm
<ashabadi> good night guys
<pavlushka> good the night ashabadi
 * ashabadi yawns and waves at Kilos & pavlushka
<Kilos> night guys, sleep well
<Kilos> tomorrow is another day
<pavlushka> Kilos, good night, will tell you about my  heart breaks later in details, :p
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-23
<imtareqmhd> Hello all
<pavlushka> Morning guys!
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai!
<pavlushka> RemonShai: anything I can help with?
<pavlushka> Happy birthday to you dear Kilos
<Kilos> ty very much pavlushka 
<Kilos> i am happy you guys were planning things last night
<Kilos> i wish you all the best of luck with reviving your loco
<pavlushka> Kilos: the pleasure is all ours, :)
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hello Kilos bro....
<RemonShai> শুভ জন্মদিন Kilos ভাও
 * Kilos lost
<pavlushka> Kilos: RemonShai just wished you happy birthday, :)
<RemonShai> oops.... Mr.  +Kilos I wished you in my language. I don't know you're.......
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty RemonShai 
<Kilos> im english south african
<Kilos> but making friends in bangladesh
<pavlushka> QA tell RemonShai to ask you coffee  like "QA coffee on"
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell RemonShai on freenode
<pavlushka> I'll be off now,some work,  RemonShai, you can be here while you are online, just check for any newcomers, :P
<pavlushka> laters guys!
<RemonShai> +Kilos & pavlushka bro I absolutely😙like coffee.. 🍺 Even I drink coffee 2~3 times/day. Not now, cause it's Ramadan.
<QA> RemonShai: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell RemonShai to ask you coffee  like "QA coffee on"" 31 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> LoL2
<Kilos> cyber coffee is allowed im sure
<RemonShai> 😁😁😁😁😁😁
<Kilos> :D
<RemonShai> Do you know , today I play sells man role😉 in the beginning time in our conversion, I selling fruit.😊😊😊
<RemonShai> Let's celebrate your birthday with mango , jackfruit, BlackBerry etc.😂😂😂😂😂😄
<Kilos> lovely
<RemonShai> Oh... Really😅😅😅😅
<Kilos> ill have some of each
<RemonShai> is it...? Sure...?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love fruit and its expensive here
<Kilos> but to send from there will be more expensive
<RemonShai> Oops .... In our country, seasonal  fruit too cheap ....
<Kilos> it used to be like that here but the country has gone money crazy the last 10 years
<RemonShai> If I sent you fruit, those fruit are rotten on the meddle way.😜😜😜😜
<Kilos> yes haha
<Kilos> but ty for the good thought
<RemonShai> hohohoho😁😁😁😭😭😭😭😭😎
<RemonShai> +Kilos bro, are you in twitter...?
<Kilos> yes but i dont use it much, mainly to complain to service providers
<Kilos> sharpeys
<Kilos> and i hate facebook
<RemonShai> sharpeys....?
<Kilos> just a waste of my mobile data
<Kilos> @sharpeys
<Kilos> i think
<RemonShai> me, got a offer to use Twitter & Facebook free😹😹😹😹
<Kilos> haha facebook is not good in my opinion
<Kilos> i love irc and other instant messengers
<Kilos> like gtalk and mxit and telegram
<RemonShai> telegram....?
<Kilos> telegram is family only for me
<RemonShai> in telegram, me→   remonshai
<Kilos> i have too many irc channels open and pidgin with other people on
<Kilos> i cant keep up with it all
<Kilos> im old
<Kilos> 65 today
<Kilos> i have many ub untu channels open
<Kilos> that alone keeps me busy
<RemonShai> its ok...😊 you're my old friend 😜😜😜😜
<Kilos> haha
<RemonShai> hahaha
<Kilos> i wanted to retire and pavel said no
<RemonShai> my age= your age ÷ 3
<Kilos> hahaha my son is 40
<RemonShai> my age * 2😞😞😞😞
<Kilos> :D
<RemonShai> you're my grand😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹
<Kilos> yes
<RemonShai> so, m
<RemonShai> so, now I'll 🔫🔫🔫🔫🔫
<Kilos> you on a mobile device?
<RemonShai> yeh😹😹😹😹😹😹😹
<Kilos> i see 5 empty oblong blocks there
<Kilos> wbb
<RemonShai> that's gun.....hahahahaha
<RemonShai> Mr +Kilos....! my grand friend, where're you...?
<Kilos> here  but chatting to daughter in australia
<RemonShai> ok...., carry on.... bye bye
<pavlushka_> Hello AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka_> bbl
<tareq_> Hello all
<Kilos> hi tareq_ 
<arifcse> hi
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<AudaciousTUX> __-_-_--_
<AudaciousTUX> -_-
<tareq_> hello all
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<tareq_> whats up guys
<AudaciousTUX> not bad :')
<tareq_> another day of ramadan gone
<AudaciousTUX> yah .... :3
<AudaciousTUX> btw.... is it 17th ??
<tareq_> yea
<tareq_> hey, need some help on irc nick
<AudaciousTUX> like?
<tareq_> i need to fix one nick, but different client shows different one
<AudaciousTUX> have u registered your nick??
<tareq_> yep
<AudaciousTUX> changed setting?
<Kilos> lol
<AudaciousTUX> yo.... kilos can help better :')
<Kilos> hi tareq_ AudaciousTUX 
<tareq_> hello killos
<tareq_> can you help me?
<Kilos> which client gives the wrong nick
<tareq_> quassel
<tareq_> it should be tareq, not tareq_
<Kilos> when you set it up you must have entered the wrong nick
<Kilos> you can change it here
<Kilos> type in /nick tareq
<Kilos> but you will need to do it every reboot
<tareq_> oops
<Kilos> im not familiar with quassel but the guys in za are
<Kilos> but im sure its when you set it up you made the mistake
<Kilos> haha
<tareq_> killos: which one is your client ?
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> i like it because you can do ctrl+r to underline
<tareq_> hmm
<tareq_> I have ubuntu in desktop
<tareq_> there i am using quassel too
<Kilos> but that can also be setup in settings so if you in another window it underlines auto
<Kilos> it must be where you set it up
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> what did you do tareq ?
<AudaciousTUX> noobslab down for many days :(
<tareq> just identified myself after reconnect
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i tried quassel some years ago but couldnt get audio alerts working so gave up
<Kilos> will try again one day
<tareq> I think there are not much kubuntu blogs
<Kilos> do you look for help in blogs?
<tareq> not yet, but planning to write on kubuntu
<tareq> need some references
<Kilos> oh cool
<tareq> in own language
<Kilos> if you need guidance ask on the za channel at my 8.30 pm
<Kilos> so 6 hours from now
<tareq> cool
<Kilos> the kde guys get home then spend fmily time till 8.30
<Kilos> family
<tareq> I'm using both, unity and kde
<Kilos> i get mixed up with things on different sides
<Kilos> but i have one pc running 12.04 still
<Kilos> early unity
<tareq> old love :)
<tareq> yea
<tareq> that was good too
<tareq> I thought OpenSUSE kde was best
<tareq> I'm wrong
<Kilos> yes it worked fine after all the teething problems were sorted
<Kilos> one of our guys says debian kde is best
<Kilos> superfly is his nick
<Kilos> he is a python master and many other things as well
<tareq> hmm, I've used opensuse, fedora and arch kde
<tareq> few days ago mint and now kubuntu
<Kilos> he built the za and africa sites on nikola and 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> ai! now i forget
<tareq> its fine
<Kilos> the thing that works on launchpad?
<Kilos> bazaar
<Kilos> head bad today so im slow
<tareq> I'm enjoying IRC you know, after long time
<Kilos> his work is to do the software for the machines that print mobile airtime 
<tareq> I will be back, iftar time
<Kilos> its all about having company
<tareq> brb
<Kilos> later then
<Kilos> i go check next door for a while
<thevegabondboy> Hello everyone, How's life?
<thevegabondboy> শুভ সন্ধ্যা
<thevegabondboy> কেউ আছেন কি?
<tareq> hello Abhi bro
<raihanr> any one?
<Rezwan> what's up Kilos ?
<Kilos> just busy on mxit with my brother
<Kilos> then dinner then ill be here
<Rezwan> that's great. enjoy
<Kilos> ty eating now
<Kilos> im here now Rezwan 
<Kilos> hi raihanr 
<Rezwan> Kilos, wb
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> were you here while the guys were making plans last night
<tanjim> হেই
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-24
<sakib> hello
<RemonShai> sakib ভাই, সালাম লন।
<RemonShai> anybody here....?
<RemonShai> Rezwan ভাই কি আছেন?
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Sorry, I was unavailable for power outage :(
<Kilos> np
<pavlushka> spend the wholes night under backup lights
<pavlushka> *whole
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos: yesterday, tareq was saying to have problems with his nick
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> yes, he just have to "/nick nick" and then identify
<pavlushka> but if he can be able to set these on the irc client settings which is possible
<Kilos> he came right
<pavlushka> yep, noticed
<pavlushka> then he dont need to do it manually
<pavlushka> he can set these on quassel settings.
<Kilos> i dont know ifhehas sorted it in his client
<Kilos> spacebar struggling here
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> andi cleaned it
<Kilos> still messes around
<pavlushka> Kilos: I was using a lappy on loan for last 3 day's by sharing sessions with my sis
<Kilos> ah ok
<pavlushka> Kilos: I was using a lappy on loan for last 3 day's by sharing sessions with my sis
<pavlushka> but did not need to fight with nicks, :)
<pavlushka> now I fixed mine, yeah, So I am into my elements now,:p
<pavlushka> Kilos: but need to sell my Android, coz that died too at the same time and will not help anymore, so
<pavlushka> Kilos:  So I am not invincible anymore, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: already sold the Android, now I in Kilos's mode, :p
<Kilos> ohmy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> who  buys a dead android device
<pavlushka> Kilos: The one who fixes dead Android, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: he needs parts!
<pavlushka> Hello z4ki !
<pavlushka> Salam
<pavlushka> z4ki: in the office?
<pavlushka> z4ki: otherwise you are supposed to be on the way to Mosque, :p
<pavlushka> and me too
<pavlushka> bbl
<z4ki> im in office. 
<z4ki> what about you?
<pavlushka> z4ki: good, :p
<pavlushka> I am at home, but preparing for Mosque!
<z4ki> oky.
<pavlushka> I am back, :)
<pavlushka> z4ki: ping
<pavlushka> z4ki: check it out https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/22/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<pavlushka> wlcome
<RemonShai> hello....
<pavlushka> কেমন  দাম পাইলেন বাজারে?
<pavlushka> আমি একবার বেঁচছিলাম, মটর শাক!
<RemonShai> একদম জলের দাম.... 😞
<RemonShai> আমি মাঝেমধ্যে বিক্রি করি।
<pavlushka> মটর শাক?
<RemonShai> না,
<pavlushka> ও
<pavlushka> ভাই, কিনতে যাবেন, সব আগুন দাম।
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, একদম সত্যি
<RemonShai> কি আর করার..! পঁচিয়ে নষ্ট করার চেয়ে, যা আসে তাই আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্‌
<pavlushka> তবে যারা আপনার কাছ থেকে কিনসে, তারা এই কথা বলবে না মনে হয়, :পি
<RemonShai> বলবে। কারন, ব্যাপারীর কাছে বিক্রি করেছি।
<pavlushka> লুল
<RemonShai> লুল২
<pavlushka> Kilos: for today, happy Friday to you!
<RemonShai> কই উনি...?
<pavlushka> আসে, সময় পাইলে উত্তর দিবে...
<RemonShai> hi Kilos, my grand friend...?
<RemonShai> গতকাল তো ওনার সাথে বেশ রসিকতা করলাম।
<pavlushka> হুমম, লক্ষ করসি, :p
<RemonShai> আমি কিন্তু এই চ্যাট রুমের আদি-মধ্য-অন্ত কিছুই খুজে পাচ্ছি না।
<pavlushka> মানে?
<Kilos> higuys
<pavlushka> Kilos: looks like you are running low on spaces, :p
<RemonShai> hi.... Kilos, my *** friend
<pavlushka> Kilos: see I have a     lot      of     spaces    :     p
<Kilos> yes i dont know whats wrong this space bar
<RemonShai> kill space bars.  ....hahahhahah
<Kilos> iremoved the key and cleaned but nowi have to tap it dead centre forit to work
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি এই চ্যাটরুম থেকে কি আশা করছেন? আমি চেষ্টা করব আপনাকে যথা সাধ্য সাহায্য করতে, বলুন
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be the spring balance is displaced beneath this wide key.
<RemonShai>  pavlushka আমি আপাদত পুরনো বার্তা দেখার উপায় খুঁজতেছি।
<Kilos> i will look butdont understand these things yet
<Kilos> wbb
<RemonShai> oops... my big bro
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> RemonShai: বলতে হবে তো তা, না বললে বুঝব কি করে? browser এ paste করেন https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/24/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তারপরে খুঁজে বের করুন #ubuntu-bd.txt
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এবার দেখেন এখানে https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/
<RemonShai> আর কেউ যদি আমাকে কিছু লেখে আমি পাবো কিভাবে...?   Nb; যখন আমি অফলাইনে থাকবো
<pavlushka> যদি এই চ্যানেলে লিখে, তাহলে offline থাকলেও irc logs এ তা পাবেন
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আগের লিঙ্ক টা কিছু ভুল ছিল, এটা try করেন https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/
<RemonShai> wow..... to learning new thing I fell peaceful.....
<pavlushka> :)
<RemonShai> :)
<pavlushka> আপনি আমার দেওয়া লিঙ্ক গুলোতে 24 number টা লক্ষ করেন, তার মানে সেটা সেই তারিখের, মানে আজকের
<pavlushka> আপনি শুধু সেই number টা বদলে যে number দিবেন, সেটা তত তারিখের log হবে, :)
<RemonShai> ও আচ্ছা
<RemonShai> 6বাহ দারুন তো...!
<RemonShai> বাহ দারুন তো...!
<Kilos> well, seems to be working fine again
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> battle to see what clips in where
<RemonShai> :)
<Kilos> im so happy thats fixed
<pavlushka> me too.
<RemonShai> Congregation..... me toooooooo
<Kilos> laptops are horrible things
<Kilos> just easier than sitting at a desktop all day
<RemonShai> hahahaahahahaa
<RemonShai> I like desktop though I use laptop
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> much better
<RemonShai> yeh ;)
<pavlushka> W AudaciousTUX !
<RemonShai> কি নাম রে ভাও :D
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> তানজিম
<RemonShai> চিনেছি,পরিচয় পর্ব ইতিমধ্যে সুসম্পন্ন হয়েছে
<RemonShai> 2এই নামের মাহাত্ম্য কি???
<pavlushka> হেতি আসলে নাম নিসিল TUX, linux muscot
<pavlushka> পরে ফসলায়ে গেসে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Linux penguin টার নাম হচ্ছে tux
<RemonShai> ও মোর আল্লাহ....   এই কাহিনী...  লুল লুল লুল
<RemonShai> আমার নাম short করবো ভাবতেছি, শুধু shai লিখবো ;)
<RemonShai> 6আমরা করো, নাম পরিবর্তনের গন্ধ পেলাম। ঘটনা কি সত্যি...?
<RemonShai> hahahahahahaha
<pavlushka> RemonShai: line was disconnected, that's why.
<pavlushka> but thanks for pointing, otherwise I didn't noticed that.
<RemonShai> ও....
<RemonShai> এই চ্যাট রুমে কয়েকজনের নাম রঙ্গিন, কারন টা কি...?
<AudaciousTUX> #rainbow effect
<RemonShai> আমি কিন্তু chatting list এর কথা বলতেছি
<AudaciousTUX> jani :v
<AudaciousTUX> amar colorful dekhay na... side e icon dekhay alada alada
<pavlushka> RemonShai: this might help you https://web.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কারন তারা active
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX আর + চিহ্নের কারন কি..?
<pavlushka> and nick colors selected randomly to help recognize particularly
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কোথায় + দেখাচ্ছে?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: RemonShai Hexchat use করে
<RemonShai> online list এ... দু'জনের নাম
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Kilos and Rezwan?
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ
<pavlushka> RemonShai: that means they are privileged user, not sure about if they have kick/ban authority
<RemonShai> আরে গুঁতাগুঁতি করতে করতেই বুঝে ফেলবো ইনশাআল্লাহ।
<pavlushka> no, they dont have kick/ban authority
<AudaciousTUX> nope... amar authority nai
<pavlushka> + দের কথা বলসি
<AudaciousTUX> uh..
<pavlushka> তানজিম, তুমি কেন দুই রুপে?
<AudaciousTUX> amar namer pashe naki + dekhche?
<pavlushka> না 
<RemonShai> না
<AudaciousTUX> jate amaree ami ban korte pari :v
<pavlushka> লুল
<pavlushka> তানজিম, তুমি কেন দুই রুপে?
<pavlushka> আবার web interface থেকে কেন, kiwi use করে?
<AudaciousTUX> humm
<pavlushka> হুমম
<RemonShai> ওয়েব থেকে চালানো ইকটু ঝামেলা...?
<RemonShai> আমার মনে হইছিল গতকাল
<AudaciousTUX> nah
<RemonShai> আপনারা কি বলেন...?
<pavlushka> আমারো একি কথা মনে হইসে, unstable, বার বার reconnect করে
<AudaciousTUX> oh ha... ei kahini kore 
<pavlushka> শুধু আমি না, অন্যরাও যারা web থেকে Login করসিল, তারাও বার বার reconnect করছিল
<pavlushka> a bit disturbing but good to start easy, :)
<RemonShai> আরে AudaciousTUX ভাই, আমি যতবার ঢুকছি আপনারে লিংকের সাহায্যে ঢুকছি।  আর সেকেন্ডে সেকেন্ডে net connection ছেড়ে দেয়।
<AudaciousTUX> hmm... connect disconnect massage off koira rakhlei kahini khotom :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কিন্তু idea টা দারুন, অনেক নতুন লোক টানসে
<RemonShai> নতুন হিসেবে আমি তো ভ্যাবাচ্যাকার মধ্যে পড়ে যাচ্ছিলাম।
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: who connects through the web all are new, and that notification is important to know whether someone is here or left.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: flaw corrected, :)
<RemonShai> সব মাথার উপর দিয়া গেল! কিছুই বুঝলাম না। সকালে pidgin 2.11.0 install দিলাম মাগার install হইছিল ২.১০.২ ভার্সন। যদিও চলছিল না মানে net connect. নেয় নাই। এখন আবার open করে দেখি latest version.....
<z4ki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> z4ki: checked the given link?
<z4ki> yap. reading
<pavlushka> z4ki: do like wget https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/23/%23ubuntu-bd.txt -O /home/pavlushka/Documents/ubuntu-bd-23.txt and open it with gedit or something, you can read the Bengali even.
<z4ki> hmm.
<RemonShai> IRC -র পূর্ণরূপ কি যেন...?
<z4ki> internet relay chat
<RemonShai> :)
<pavlushka> z4ki: or you can just select the html format to watch it online, the unicode and complex scripts are visible there
<RemonShai> @ChanServ এর গল্পটা কি...?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Chanserv is a major part of the network services and maintains channel registrations and use. This service generally restricts channel management through a hierarchy system of access: the channel registrar (otherwise known as founder) retains the highest level of power.
<RemonShai> :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এই চ্যানেলের  channel registrar is Ekushey 
<pavlushka> bbl
<RemonShai> ☺o✔ o✔ o✔ o✔ o✔☺
<pavlushka> back again, :)
<tareq> hello guys
<pavlushka> Hello tareq 
<pavlushka> How are you?
<pavlushka> got you quassel problem solved?
<tareq> yes
<pavlushka> tareq: https://web.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Bangladesh-Ltd/147116651780?_rdr, why dont we report against it, well I am reporting.
<tareq> what is this ???
<tareq> pavlushka: they are using ubuntu for their own purposes, lol
<tareq> reported
<tareq> Kilos: https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntu-Bangladesh-Ltd-147116651780/
<pavlushka> tareq: thanks
<tareq> Kilos: look at that, how mean they are
<pavlushka> tareq: Kilos dont use much FB, I am not sure about him, :p
<Kilos> haha pavlushka you worried about the ubuntu logo in an eye
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<pavlushka> Kilos: okay, you did, thanks!
<Kilos> i went to look yes
<Kilos> dont often but i thoughtd committed a serious crime someone ha
<Kilos> wow how can my words be put in wrong places like that
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i dont often go to facebook. but i thought someone had committed a serious crime
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh-kay
<Kilos> this laptop drives me nuts
<Kilos> sometime while typing last half of sentence goes to another channel
<Kilos> i dont know what i touch to cause that
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<pavlushka> Kilos: man, your reputation will go down this way, :p
<Kilos> lol
<tareq> hi kilos
<tareq> slip of finger
<Kilos> lol
<tareq> looking for a kubuntu topic to write 
<tareq> kilos, can you give idea
<Kilos> tareq go to #ubuntu-za ill ask there
<Kilos> do you want to write a help article
<tareq> yes, to help noobs
<Kilos> go to za ill ask the kde users
<tareq> ok
<Kilos> do you ever check man pages
<tareq> nope i think
<Kilos> you can type in konsole man topic
<Kilos> most packages have man pages to explain how to use them
<tareq> yea
<tareq> sometimes i used it
<tareq> not always
<tareq> somehow i managed to survive :)
<Kilos> i find it too difficult to understand
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all  the switches and stuff
<tareq> i feel bored looking at those :P
<Kilos> lol
<tareq> brb
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am going with tareq again, :p
<Kilos> ok
<tareq> hello all
<Kilos> tareq you here?
<tareq> yea
<Kilos> you know windows hey
<Kilos> i asked for advice on za channel
<Kilos> i hate windows but i want to help a friends mother
<tareq> ohh, tell me; what i can do for you
<Kilos> can you see my request on the za channel
<Kilos> i have a crashed xp pc
<Kilos> i want to know what i must save to be able to restore xp like it was
<pavlushka> I am back :)
<ashabadi> ekushey there?
<z4ki> উনি এইদিকে আসেন না।
<Kilos> hi z4ki 
<pavlushka> Hello ashabadi !
<pavlushka> and Hello z4ki Kilos !
<Kilos> ohi ashabadi as well
<pavlushka> where you were hiding all?\
<z4ki> hi Kilos , pavlushka 
<ashabadi> hello pavlushka Kilos
<z4ki> রোযায় ধরছিল
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you must know z4ki 
<ashabadi> I am at office right now... just checked in to see who is here
 * pavlushka greens
<ashabadi> I think we have talked but cant remember right now
<z4ki> talked once with ashabadi . :)
<ashabadi> humm
<pavlushka> ashabadi: z4ki is from CTG
<pavlushka> an sys admin
<pavlushka> *a sys
<z4ki> pavlushka, not admin. :D 
<z4ki> just ended my internship, and they offerd me to join there. :)
<ashabadi> humm system observer then
<pavlushka> lol, ok z4ki , then introduce yourself
<pavlushka> formally
<z4ki> ha ha. 
<raihanr> কেও আছুইন?
<pavlushka> Welcome raihanr 
<z4ki> welcome raihanr 
<raihanr> how are you all? is there any one non bengali?
<ashabadi> I have forgotten to bring charger I am draining fast :(
<ashabadi> Kilos
<Kilos> yessir
<ashabadi> rhct
<pavlushka> ashabadi: no powerbank?
<ashabadi> researcher
<ashabadi> no
<ashabadi> poor man
<pavlushka> :(
<ashabadi> dont have money to buy one
<pavlushka> raihanr: কি বলেন?
<raihanr> where is shahriar tareq vai?
<ashabadi> I thought he died?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: only 400 BDT a single cell powerbank
<pavlushka> lol, me too
<z4ki> এত কম দাম।
<ashabadi> do gift me one
<ashabadi> pavlushka brand z4ki
<pavlushka> ashabadi: sure, b4 EID, just wait
<ashabadi> :p
<pavlushka> Symphony
<ashabadi> raihan sorry I am Shahriar Tariq
<ashabadi> raiganr
<ashabadi> raihanr
<ashabadi> damn :$
<raihanr> etto asha? 
<raihanr> -_-
<pavlushka> raihanr: কিসের আশা?
<ashabadi> asha - bad - i
<z4ki> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<raihanr> amar ek friend er nam asha chilo, je amake ek bochor age block mareche :p
<ashabadi> good raihan
<z4ki> pavlushka, do you know raihanr ? 
<ashabadi> atleast you are free of hassle now :p
<raihanr> z4ki and pavlushka both are unknown to me :(
<pavlushka> raihanr: right click on my nick
<ashabadi> anyway raihanr wanted to discuss what we want to do with loco
<z4ki> hmmm
<pavlushka> sure, I am all ears.
<raihanr> naila nayem er friend russell vai koi -_- ?
<ashabadi> in order to make it active again we were thinking giving it a face
<raihanr> যাহোক, কথা শুরু করা যায়। রোজার দিন, বেশিখন জাগতে পারি না।
<z4ki> :3
<ashabadi> a dedicated website with dedicated knowledgebase
<pavlushka> raihanr: হিন্দি বাংলা যা পারেন বলেন, কিচ্ছু বুঝবনা, :P
<raihanr> বুঝবেন না মানে?
<z4ki> lol
<pavlushka> মাইরালামু, ছিড়ালামু, এক্কেরে
<ashabadi> and then employing volunteers for content building and getting expert of problem solution
<z4ki> sounds cool
<ashabadi> facebook group is working nice in providing solution but it isnt searchable
<ashabadi> nor easily referrable to resolve recurrent issue
 * pavlushka the most strong point
 * pavlushka things it as
<ashabadi> for that we need volunteers in helping us building database
<ashabadi> our fb group has 12k members we want to use it to raise volunteers
<raihanr> একবার ভলেন্টিয়ারের জন্য সার্চ করেছিলাম। দশজনের মত ফরম পুরন করেছিল। পরে তার ভিতরের একজনকেও পাইনি।
<pavlushka> raihanr: এইবার পাবেন
<z4ki> আমি আছি।
<pavlushka> raihanr: আমি আপনাকে আমি বাদে একজনকে দিতে পারব
<pavlushka> :p
<raihanr> আমি আর তানজিম অনেকবার উদ্যোগ নিয়েছি, কখনও রাসএল ভাইয়ের রিসপন্সের অভাবে আর কখনও ভলেন্টিয়ারের অভাবে সফল হতে পারিনি। আমি আসলে কমিউনিট গড়া নিয়ে যা স্বপ্ন দেখতাম, সব শেà¦
<pavlushka> wow, nice art!
<z4ki> এগুলো কি?
<pavlushka> লগ কপি করসে
<pavlushka> কিস্তু
<z4ki> বলেন
<ashabadi> sorry call came
<pavlushka> ashabadi: cant you lend the charger from your boss?
<ashabadi> he does not have it too...
<ashabadi> anyway. raihanr I know how it is to raise volunteers
<ashabadi> many will give like and comment and less will contact to work
<pavlushka> what about matin? thy pythonist.
<raihanr> দিন শেষে সবাই বিজনেসম্যান। 
<raihanr> এর চেয়ে বেশি কিছু বলব না।
<raihanr> সবাইকে কম বেশি চেনা আছে
<pavlushka> <raihanr> z4ki and pavlushka both are unknown to me :(
<Rezwan> ashabadi, how powerful a single cell power bank is?
<ashabadi> but atleast it will give vibe that we are trying to revive the loco
<pavlushka> Rezwan: enough to charge a phone battery for once
<ashabadi> rezwan should not be much will take 8-12 hours to recharge
<pavlushka> ashabadi: that's what I am talking
<ashabadi> raihanr then what do you suggest? we let it die?
<ashabadi> nor we are trying to revive nor we are helping other to revive
<pavlushka> Rezwan: its sleek in size,
<ashabadi> atleast Pavlushka Tanjim Tareq Hasan is showing interest.
<Rezwan> pavlushka, with warranty?
<raihanr> শাহরিয়ার ভাই, একটা প্রশ্ন করি। মনে নিয়েন না প্লিজ। আপনি লাস্ট কতদিন আগে কোন কমিউনিটিতে একটিভ ছিলেন?
<pavlushka> Rezwan: not sure, my knowledge about that ends here.
<ashabadi> raihanr I was last active in 2011 I guess
<ashabadi> nothing to be annoyed about it...
<ashabadi> to be frank when I started out in 2007 loco was dead just like now... 
<ashabadi> ekushey was also pissed because of bdosn
<raihanr> আমি ২০১৬ তে কমিউনিটি তে একটিভ আছি। আমার বাস্তব অভিজ্ঞতা বলে, কমিউনিটিতে ভলেন্টিয়ারি বলে কিছু নাই। হয় ফেইম সিকিং, নায়হ ধান্দাবাজি, নাহয় টাকা কামানর কোন গুপ্ত উপায়। কà
<ashabadi> still we started working created momentum
<pavlushka> so far, not a penny :(
<ashabadi> raihanr there will be people who seeks fame/popularity we should not have problem if our goalss are met
<Rezwan> raihanr, ashabadi was very active in its prime, as far I remember
<ashabadi> raihanr that remarks there are no volunteer is not true
<Rezwan> me myself learned about linux for the first time from 'amader projokti' forum. ashabadi was an active moderator there
<raihanr> ভাই আপনারা অনেক আগেকার। আমি নতুন। আমি নতুন অভিজ্ঞতা শেয়ারকরছি। উবুন্টু বিডি ফেসবুক গ্রুপ চালাচ্ছি ৩ বছর থেকে। মানুষের মন একটু হলেও বুঝেছি। সেই মানুষ আর নাই। আপনারà
<Rezwan> what are these gibberishes?
<ashabadi> of it were you would not have come over at 11pm on friday
<ashabadi> on ramadan 
<raihanr> এক পোলা, অনেক লাফাব হ্যান লেখব ত্যান লেখব। দুইটা কি একবার আইআরসিতে আসে ফুটুশ। সে এখন মজিলার এক্টিভ ভলেন্টিয়ার। কমিউনিটি যদি চিজ বার্গার খাওয়াতে পারে, পিকনিক করাতে à¦
<ashabadi> so we will arrange burger pizza if necessary :p
<ashabadi> I dont have mich charge left have to leave
<ashabadi> pavlushka rezwan talk with raihanr
<ashabadi> sorry guys
<tareq> what happened
<raihanr> রমজানের সময়, বেশিখন থাকতে পারছি না আমিও। আবার নেক্সট কোন দিনে দেখা হবে। আপনারা আমার বলা বিষয় গুলা চিন্তা করেন।
<tareq> Rezwan bhai, how are you
<tareq> Amader Projukti was the pioneer forum for us, but I have learned linux in 2003 
<Rezwan> tareq, I'm fine alhamdulillah. how are you doing?
<tareq> Alhamdulillah, you are active in IRC
<Rezwan> Yes 'amader projukti' was the main place to talk about linux. me myself got an internet connection for the first time in the september of 2009. fortunately the forum was active that time.
<tareq> but now all gone
<Rezwan> and a lot of boss linux enthusiasts were around
<tareq> where are they now
<Rezwan> yes, the forum is literally dead now
<tareq> alokito, biprotip
<tareq> unmatal tarunno
<Rezwan> shopnochari (Nasimul Haqe bhai). I even personally met with him.
<Rezwan> He was a big help and inspiration 
<Rezwan> there were many more, can't even remember those nicks anymore
<Rezwan> karigor
<tareq> yea
<tareq> he was modu
<tareq> I met Ovronil several times
<tareq> Russel bhai couple of time
<tareq> Ringda also helpful
<Rezwan> shopnochari was a modu. he was literally a linux boss. when I talked with him last time in 2010, he was doing a professional job on linux in UK
<Rezwan> I was in a linux program last year with Russell and Adnan bhai
<tareq> He came back to Bangladesh, but don't know present status
<Rezwan> ashabadi was supposed to attend too, but he couldn't make
<tareq> ULAB program ?
<Rezwan> yeah
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX was there too! lol
<tareq> that is not enough
<tareq> FOSS doing program more regularly
<AudaciousTUX> where??
<Rezwan> FOSS runs by Ring?
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, the ULAM program
<Rezwan> ULAB*
<AudaciousTUX> ami bdosn er so called party te gechilum
<AudaciousTUX> foss er tay jainai
<tareq> Rezwan: yes
<tareq> only active group is FOSS
<tareq> ubuntu-bd not doing so great
<Rezwan> I've been in Sylhet for several months, couldn't attend in any program
<Rezwan> what great things FOSS is doing?
<tareq> that is why I've asked ashabadi to do something
<tareq> Rezwan: at least they are doing penguine mela regularly
<AudaciousTUX> we don't even doing a release party regularly .... not even a meetup.... grrr :3
<pavlushka> H AudaciousTUX !
<tareq> I wanted to attend AIUB program, talked with RJ too 
<tareq> but, bad luck
<AudaciousTUX> hi pav
<tareq> no one asked me to join, though I'm with community since 2008 :(
<tareq> AudaciousTUX: let's meet soon, after the eid
<AudaciousTUX> okay ^_^
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you can complete nick by hitting tab but you cant complete words, so half nicks are not allowed, :p
<AudaciousTUX> oh... didn't knew that :v
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: 
<AudaciousTUX> joss :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: really? I mean r-e-a-l-l-y?
<tareq> it is not compulsary that all have to attend
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: come on its ok, মজা নিলাম
<AudaciousTUX> yah... r-e-a-l-l-y.... i always wondered why the earth anyone types the full name including capital letters :3
<pavlushka> দগদ
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX> lol :v
<AudaciousTUX> is it provat layout??
<pavlushka> you should guess it as National , disappointed AudaciousTUX , you didn't tried to map it
<AudaciousTUX> my keyboard has this layout.... :p
<AudaciousTUX> never even tried to memorize these layouts :3
<pavlushka> but still you failed to map it দ-l, গ-o, দ-l
<pavlushka> দ-l
<pavlushka> l
<tareq> probhat is the best
<AudaciousTUX> i know.... দগদ :v
<Rezwan> I'm think, I'm think I'm one of few who are still with community and exclusively on linux for more than 6 years
<Rezwan> many left
<pavlushka> tareq: dont wanna argue, what you know is easy for you, what I know is easy for me.
<Rezwan> I've not used any windows OS since 2011
<Rezwan> I* think
<pavlushka> Rezwan: wow, hats off to you
<tareq> tareq: yea, that is true
<AudaciousTUX> anyone tried ankur??
<AudaciousTUX> my first linux distro :D
<tareq> but you know, at 2002 I've learned bijoy
<pavlushka> bijoy and national are almost the same, helps me with offices which uses bijoy
<tareq> during the community prime time I learned probhat
<Rezwan> I've never learned bijoy fortunately. Learned avro, then learned probhat. now write Bangla on probhat for more than 5 years
<tareq> now working with that layout
<tareq> +1 for probhat
<pavlushka> I am not anti-national, :p
<Rezwan> writing Bangla on probhat is really a charm. solid keyboard layout. and easy to learn.
<AudaciousTUX> +1 for avro ... for lazy
<tareq> avro is good too
<tareq> better than bijoy
<AudaciousTUX> hei... none tried ankur?? :o
<tareq> bijoy is complex
<tareq> nope
<Rezwan> bijoy is nowhere near to avro
<pavlushka> Rezwan: National layout is also fixed and wanna race on typing?
<AudaciousTUX> :| bangali os
<Rezwan> pavlushka, sorry never tried that one :P
<AudaciousTUX> ankur kuasha
<AudaciousTUX> loved the startup screen... ^_^ 
<Rezwan> all the old Bengali linuxians learned to type on probhat
<pavlushka> ok, you all win, party over, beat it.
<tareq> my first distro was red-hat or fedora as far as i remember
<Rezwan> my first distro was lubuntu, still it is my main distro :P
<pavlushka> Rezwan: I am using national layout in Ubuntu since 9.04
<Rezwan> probably I like bare-bone distros
<pavlushka> started with 8.04
<tareq> but ubuntu 8.04 was the first distro for me to used to linux
<Rezwan> pavlushka, wahh. nice
<pavlushka> Rezwan: me too.
<AudaciousTUX> i were able to run my desktop with my ankur cd for near 1 month after hdd crashed
<Rezwan> pavlushka, what soft do you use to type on national layout? and I guess it is not available on android...
<Rezwan> at least not included in Ridmik
<pavlushka> Rezwan: yes, it is, in Ridmik keynoard
<pavlushka> Keyboard
<Rezwan> hmmm
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wow, that's cool
<tareq> ridmik has all common layout
<AudaciousTUX> https://sourceforge.net/projects/bengalinux/files/ankur-live-linux/AnkurBangla%20LiveCD%201.0/
<tareq> too old
<tareq> 13 years
<AudaciousTUX> i was too young
<AudaciousTUX> last release 2012
<AudaciousTUX> maybe.... according to sourceforge
<tareq> I was in college that time, learnig linux through computer tomorrow
<tareq> It was debian/ubuntu based, right?
<AudaciousTUX> dunno... i was too young to realize what that cute penguin means :v
<tareq> ashabadi busy again, need to move forward
<pavlushka> tareq: may be his phone died as he was telling
<tareq> we have to fix a common irc meeting schedule
<pavlushka> tareq: agreed
<tareq> I will take steps in SHA ALLAH
<tareq> meetup is the next priority
<tareq> at least we need to know each other
<AudaciousTUX> biraler golay ghonta badhbe ke??
<AudaciousTUX> keu post den na ken :'(
<tareq> i'm waiting for ashabadi
<tareq> he had to talk with RJ, AQ, Raihan
<tareq> I personally know RJ and AQ 
<AudaciousTUX> who's aq
<AudaciousTUX> oh
<AudaciousTUX> sir
<tareq> Adnan Qaium aka Obhronil
<tareq> let's introduce us here
<tareq> myself Mohammad Tareq, Assistant Professor, EETE, DIU
<tareq> I used to write as Prokhor Rudra
<pavlushka> Hero of Jotayu in Feluda!
<tareq> I motivated by Ovronil nick :P
<AudaciousTUX> missing tanjil akik bro :'(
<pavlushka> I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat, a math graduate, lives in Panchagarh, my home town, in family business, Linux Enthusiast.
<tareq> great to meet you
 * Kilos happy to see action here
<AudaciousTUX> hei kilos
<pavlushka> tareq: thanks!
<pavlushka> who's next?
<tareq> we know kilos here
<AudaciousTUX> i'm tanjim.... knows nothing... linux enthuisiast... class 12 student... :v
<tareq> AudaciousTUX: you?
<AudaciousTUX> btw.. real name tanjim :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: lol, dont say it like that, you are discriminating yourself, An Ubuntu-F
<tareq> nice to have you with us tanjim
<tareq> Rezwan: what are you doing these days ?
<AudaciousTUX> :')
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Ubuntu-BD-FB admin you are, its a big deal I guess.
<AudaciousTUX> yah... even have a website tanjim.me hosted on a free domain  + hosting for 1 year :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: that's because you have a github student package, :p
<AudaciousTUX> yah :v
<AudaciousTUX> and a friend... hosting provider :v
<tareq> ok, now we know what we should do
<tareq> someone has to move
<pavlushka> Mr. Rezwan ?
<tareq> RJ+AQ+ST won't mind in that case i hope
<tareq> Rezwan ping
<pavlushka> Mr. Rezwan you are involved in film making I guess!
<tareq> film making ! 
<tareq> Rezwan: we are waiting for your answer
<pavlushka> tareq: not sure, Let Mr. Rezwan confirm, may be he went to washroom or fall asleep, :p
<Kilos> guys question
<pavlushka> ^
<pavlushka> ^^
<Kilos> cant you fix the existing bangldesh site
<AudaciousTUX> in previous ceremony arranged on ulab AQ, RJ, me and ulab teacher (don't who he really is and rezwan vai was there maybe) planned to arrange a workshop on software development on ubuntu.... 
<AudaciousTUX> all linux.org.bd data lost.... 
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, that comes first after start
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: that is never a problem, :p
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu-bd.org
<Rezwan> oops, sorry guys what did happen?
<pavlushka> Rezwan: check the pings
<tareq> Rezwan: we are introducing ourselves
<Kilos> haha Rezwan did you fall asleep
<Kilos> its late there now
<AudaciousTUX> 12:43
<Rezwan> tareq, I'm jobless I guess! though work half of a part time for pocket money
<tareq> Rezwan: making film?
<pavlushka> Rezwan: are you involved in film making remotely?
<Rezwan> not, but watching a lot!
<AudaciousTUX> i'm working too much slowly on wibesite work.... btw.... vote for forum of blog
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: sorry, didn't get "vote for forum of blog"
<AudaciousTUX> russel vai strictly against of forum.... 
<pavlushka> tareq: ok, wrong guess about Mr. Rezwan , :)
<tareq> no need of forum
<AudaciousTUX> okay
<tareq> only blog
<tareq> like webupd8, omgubuntu
<tareq> that would do the job i hope
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<Rezwan> sorry to disappoint you guys!
<pavlushka> Rezwan: its okay, we are not disappointed, still hoping that you make a film using Ubuntu, :P
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Kilos> we will only be disappointed if you leave us Rezwan 
<Kilos> i am also unemployed
<Rezwan> thanks, planned to make a film with Ekushey , but couldn't agree on choosing actress. different tastes!
<pavlushka> +1 to Kilos
<pavlushka> Rezwan: really?
<AudaciousTUX> RJ will always choose someone like nayla nayeem :v
<pavlushka> lol
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Rezwan> Kilos, let's do something about it! what should we do? learn linux sysadmin works?
<pavlushka> Ok then Mr. Rezwan , tell us what you were doing in Sylhet?
<Kilos> i tried learning LPI
<AudaciousTUX> anyone here linux certified linux susadmin??
<Kilos> my memory doesnt work
<AudaciousTUX> sys*
<pavlushka> Rezwan, we can hire volunteers for that
<Rezwan> I've enrolled in a linux sysadmin course and paid some bucks on it, but couldn't get my lazy ass around to start and finish it!
<AudaciousTUX> trying to get course resources from a friend :D
<pavlushka> Rezwan: ok then, pay buck for me, :p
<Rezwan> Kilos, don't worry, you have done your fare share of works in the life. all you need rest now.
<Kilos> you can study online i think
<AudaciousTUX> brb
<AudaciousTUX> namaj
<Kilos> let me find the link
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, :o namaj at this hour?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: এখন, যাও, better late than never
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> maybe there is a later one out already
<Rezwan> Kilos, thanks. a huge book
<Kilos> yes and starts from the basics
<Kilos> i managed through all the hardware then got stuck
<Rezwan> I already know some basics
<Rezwan> all I need to invest some quality time and concentration on it
<Kilos> once you know it you can write the exam at a varsity or other learning institution
<Kilos> and the certificate is recognised world wide
<Rezwan> I'm not sure if that exam is available in my country
<Kilos> you just need a varsity or something to let you write there under their supervision
<Rezwan> LOL okay. I'm not sure if it works that way here.
<Kilos> once you pass that you can be a sysadmin anywhere
<Rezwan> It is possible to do RHCE exam here, but not sure how reliable the exams are or if there are any conspiracy 
<pavlushka> Rezwan: dont think that much, just do it.
<Rezwan> I don't think man, I do brainstorm!
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX 
<tareq> ok guys
<AudaciousTUX> hei
<tareq> good night
<pavlushka> tareq: you leaving?
<tareq> yea
<tareq> need some sleep
<tareq> :P
<pavlushka> tareq: good night!
<Kilos> sleep well tareq 
<tareq> bye bye
<AudaciousTUX> missed something??
<AudaciousTUX> happy nightmares :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: nope but you will miss tareq now
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<AudaciousTUX> hei hei hei.... anyone have linux sysadmin course access???
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: like CBT nuggets?
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> AudaciousTUX just check out the lpi peeps , they will know if its available there
<Kilos> there was even a place where you can register with them iirc
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification/lfcs
<AudaciousTUX> pdf looks cool.... but couldn't understand 2nd massage
<Kilos> im trying to find where you can register with them
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: thanks, looking into it.
<AudaciousTUX> uh.... wanna be sysadmin unofficially.... i don't want certificates.... just knowledge :')
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> somehwere in here https://www.google.co.za/?client=opera#q=LPI+certification
<Kilos> if you can learn that book then you will know enough to be a sysadmin
<Kilos> i need to sleep guys
<AudaciousTUX> that pdf??
<Kilos> look after yourselves
<AudaciousTUX> okay... thanks ^_^
<Kilos> yes that pdf
<pavlushka> Kilos: night, please, you should, :)
<Kilos> there is a LPI2 as well
<AudaciousTUX> uh.... btw... they're free officially??
<AudaciousTUX> oh yah.... that pdf hosted on their site :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: not free but cheap, the certifications
<AudaciousTUX> just resources
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: resources are normally not free except a few.
<AudaciousTUX> oh
<AudaciousTUX> btw... https://www.linuxcertification.co.za/ this site has no .com version?? :o
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: this falls to a category like, co.in, co.uk, co.za
<AudaciousTUX> umm
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, don't worry I will pass my materials to you after I become a sysadmin myself! ;)
<AudaciousTUX> yeee ^_^
<AudaciousTUX> keu achen??
<AudaciousTUX> ping pavlushka Rezwan
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yes.
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, এতো তারাতারি নামাজ শেষ? কী নামাজ পড়লা?
 * pavlushka grins
<AudaciousTUX> kotokkhon age namajer kotha koisi :3
<AudaciousTUX> btw... helping hand onek ache... but skilled loker ovab :'(
<AudaciousTUX> arekta kotha.... ekhon ei porjaye khub beshi skilled loker ki khub dorkar??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: না হলেও কাজ শুরু করে দিতে হবে, আমার মনে হয় আটকাবে না, :)
<tanjim> wtf.... disconnect hoichilo ken :|
<tanjim> keu kichu bolchen majhkhane??
<tanjim> humm... kisu shuru kora dorkar... meetup + site buildup + volunteer list
<tanjim> tarpor survey
<tanjim> noobslab up and running after long long day
<pavlushka> tanjim: না, আমরা  এর মধ্যে কিছু বলিনি, আর দয়া করে wtf use করবেন না , please
<pavlushka> tanjim: you there?
<tanjim> yah
<tanjim> ok :)
<tanjim> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> tanjim: yes , so what you are up to now?
<tanjim> trying https://sketch.io/sketchpad/
<pavlushka> tanjim: I have it offline, :p
<tanjim> chrome app??
<pavlushka> tanjim: nope, have pinta , gthumb and gimp
<pavlushka> Welcome RemonShai !
<pavlushka> pinta and gthumbs are quicky
<pavlushka> Had my Sahri, and what about other's?
<tanjim> umm...used pinta... but never gthumb
<RemonShai> pavlushaka welcome22222
<tanjim> brb
<RemonShai> খাইয়ালাইচি😜
<pavlushka> লুল
<RemonShai> কিল্লাই..?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: for the Bengali accent :p
<RemonShai> LoL...  a drop of LoL
<pavlushka> RemonShai: মজা পাইসি বলে লুল বলসি, ^^
<pavlushka> lol
<RemonShai> lol lol lol
<RemonShai> ভাই আমি তো ফান্দে পইরা গেছি।
<raju> hi......
<RemonShai> hi
<RemonShai> welcome to IRE
<RemonShai> *****IRC
<raju> thanks
<RemonShai> raju..... আমি কয়েকদিন যাবৎ এখানেই regular :D
<raju> hmm bojlam
<RemonShai> তো ..... কেমন চলে দিনকাল?
<raju> ai to valo
<RemonShai> raju, private text পাইছস?
<raju> hmm
<RemonShai> let's move...../
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-25
<tareq> hello all
<Kilos-> hi tareq and others
<tareq_> hello Kilos
<tanjim> hei
<tanjim> anyone??
<tanjim> -_
<tanjim> -_-
<Rezwan> tanjim, নামাজ পড়ে আসলা নাকি?
<tanjim> humm
<z4ki> hello..!
<tanjim> helu
<tanjim> meetup niya bolte nichilam
<Kilos> hi tanjim 
<tanjim> hi
<tanjim> hei
<tanjim> ekushey
<pavlushka> Kilos: what you are doing still this late?
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> im trying to get drivers for xp
<Kilos> but asus doesnt supply them anymore
<Kilos> what are you doing up so late pavlushka 
<Kilos> actually early 
<pavlushka> Kilos: My network providers tower was may be upgrading, so I was with no connection through out the day, just found out its up, so checking
<Kilos> whew
<pavlushka> had my sahri just now
<Kilos> oh 
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be its for the greater good of good, :p
<Kilos> as long as you rest enough thats ok
<pavlushka> Kilos: I always fix other's PC drivers like this, first download the network driver manually and then go to their website and let then scan the device and auto download the latest drivers
<Kilos> i cant do that they dont show any download buttons
<pavlushka> do they have any auto scan tool (software)?
<Kilos> like if you set xp as your os they show whats available but no download option
<Kilos> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5VD2VM/HelpDesk_Download/
<Kilos> yes and that says 22 drivers missing and pay $24
<Kilos> im not paying that for an audio driver
<pavlushka> Kilos: is the system is 32 bit?
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am being able to download the driver free, :p
<Kilos> what link
<pavlushka> Kilos: check the global option
<pavlushka> "Global"
<pavlushka> under Audio driver
<Kilos> if i click it it just goes back to that page
<Kilos> doesnt download
<Kilos> ill try again
<pavlushka> If I down load and share it on google drives, thet will definitely help you
<Kilos> yay its working
<Kilos> i have no idea why it didnt work before
<pavlushka> Kilos: Its working because of my magic
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> write a testimonial that I helped you download a driver for winXP, :p
<Kilos> hahahaha
<pavlushka> its great to be connected with IRC again, :)
<Kilos> im lost when i got no irc
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> but sitting all the day in a room sucked up your immunity, make a power outlet on your lawn and use IRC in the sun, :p
<Kilos> no i spend lots of time outside with sheep and fencinf
<AudaciousTUX> hei all
<Kilos> fencing and other outside work
<pavlushka> তানজিম ব্যাটায় আইসে, !
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> H AudaciousTUX | Audi !
<AudaciousTUX> i got an idea that might help linux gamers
<AudaciousTUX> h p
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<AudaciousTUX> and i need credit card to execute that idea :3
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: tell those who have credit cards, :P
<AudaciousTUX> how can i create on :3
<AudaciousTUX> one*
<pavlushka> one what? 
<AudaciousTUX> credit card
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you have to have minimum of 1 lac in your account to ask to issue you a credit card against your Bank Account OR
<pavlushka> Or try payoneer, see if you can fulfill their requirements
<AudaciousTUX> :o 
<AudaciousTUX> okay... project abort -_-
<pavlushka> abort abort, :p
 * pavlushka laughs
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: check on payoneer, give it a try
<Kilos> dont get into debt
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> yeah
<Kilos> it takes forever to get back out
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: payoneer might give you a credit card on 100 usd / year condition
<pavlushka> but it will take time like 70 days to get approved.
<pavlushka> but what will you do with that credit card when your account is empty?
<AudaciousTUX> abort abort :3
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<AudaciousTUX> helu shai
<RemonShai> hello.... vai
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কি খবর বলেন।
<RemonShai> কোন খবর নাই।
<RemonShai> Remon Shai:
<RemonShai> ভাই সকল....!
<RemonShai> একটা ভৌতিক ঘটনা ঘটে গেছে💀💀
<RemonShai> কিছু ইনস্টলকৃত সফটওয়্যার গায়েব
<pavlushka> RemonShai: type in terminal "sudo apt search package"
<Kilos> night guys. have a good day till i wake
<pavlushka> RemonShai: package এর জায়গায় আপনার সফ্টওয়ার এর নাম হবে
<RemonShai> wait... give me, few moment... I'm  in mobile.
<AudaciousTUX> try sudo rm -rf / 
<pavlushka> Kilos: night 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: dont
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> RemonShai: dont listen to AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> no prob... ubuntu got patch for this
<AudaciousTUX> who's ubuntu_??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: RemonShai 
<AudaciousTUX> ow
<pavlushka> ubuntu_: type in terminal "sudo apt search package"
<pavlushka> ubuntu_: package এর জায়গায় আপনার সফ্টওয়ার এর নাম হবে
<pavlushka> ubuntu_: লিস্ট দেখাবে, আপনার সফ্টওয়ার টা খুঁজে দেখেন সেই লিস্টে
<RemonShai> yeh... me back.../
<pavlushka> RemonShai: command টা একটা লিস্ট দেখাবে, আপনার সফ্টওয়ার টা খুঁজে দেখেন সেই লিস্টে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: সফ্টওয়ার টা installed থাকলে লিস্টে status এ installed দেখাবে
<RemonShai> nai
<RemonShai> কিন্তু আমি তো ইনস্টল করছিলাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ধুর মিয়া, নাই মানে ? installed হোক, uninstalled হোক, list এ অবশ্যই দেখাবে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি নামটা ঠিকমত লিখেন
<pavlushka> RemonShai: বলেন কোন software install করেছিলেন
<RemonShai> gdebi.... পাইছি
<pavlushka> RemonShai: go there http://pasteboard.co and upload your screen shot , it will give a link, paste that link here, and we will see
<pavlushka> !help | RemonShai 
<lubotu2> RemonShai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> RemonShai: go there http://pasteboard.co and upload your screen shot , it will give a link, paste that link here, and we will see
<pavlushka> RemonShai: DCC, dont work properly
<pavlushka> RemonShai: dont try it
<RemonShai> pavlushka: ok...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: go there http://pasteboard.co and upload your screen shot , it will give a link, paste that link here, and we will see, always follow this method
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and for showing any text based output or terminal output, copy the terminal output and paste that in "paste.ubuntu.com"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: are you listening?
<RemonShai> yeh ... I'm trying.... but my net is too slow... 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: the "paste.ubuntu.com" also give you a link, post that link here and we can see
<pavlushka> RemonShai: then copy the terminal output and paste it in "paste.ubuntu.com", and post the given link here, it will work for even slow connections and saves data 
<RemonShai> pavlushka:   this >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/17882356/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার এখন gdebi install করা নাই, আর কিসু করসিলেন?
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, আমি শেখার জন্য বেশ খুঁচাখুঁচি করি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: বুদ্ধি নিয়ে খুঁচাখুঁচি করা লাগে, আর সবসময় সেক্ষেত্রে পিছন দড়জা খোলা রাথা লাগে, মানে backup plan রাখা লাগে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ঠিক করে বলেন, আসলে কি করসিলেন?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ঠিক কি রকম খুঁচাখুঁচি করসিলেন এক্ষেত্রে?
<RemonShai> backup এর ব্যবহার জানি না। wait টার্মিনাল দেখে বলতেছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: type in terminal "history | grep command"
<RemonShai> সর্বশেষ এইটা ls-l/bin/usr/2>ls-error.txt
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার space গুলা গেল কই? আর  /bin/usr/2 কেন লিখসেন, কারণ কি?
<RemonShai> একটা বই থেকে কমান্ড শিখতেছিলাম।
<AudaciousTUX> boi er command vm e try korben... naile chroot koira... -_-
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি কি একটা test purpose error তেরি করতে চাইসিলেন আর সেটা log এ save করতে চাইসিলেন?
<RemonShai> স্ট্যান্ডার্ড কোড এরর রিডেরকশন পড়তেছিলাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এটা কোন সমস্যা করেনি, আপনার gdebi অন্য কিসু করাতে uninstall হয়ে গেসে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: gdebi dpkg এর GUI version, আপনি কি সেজন্যে এটা install করেছিলেন?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি terminal এ "history" করে দেখেন
<RemonShai> আমি dev file install করার জন্য gdebi install করছিলাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: type "history" in terminal
<pavlushka> deb file
<RemonShai> history পাইছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আবার install করে নেন "sudo apt install gdebi-core"
<RemonShai> আপনি হাসবেন, আমার উবুন্টুতে আসার গল্প শুনলে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এটা দেখেন https://paste.ubuntu.com/17883251/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: লক্ষ করেন, installed package এর পাশে installed লেখা আছে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: উবুন্টুতে আসার যেকোন গল্প শুনলেই আমি হাসব, আনন্দে, :)
<RemonShai> এমন ক্যান? https://paste.ubuntu.com/17883402/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি quassel ও uninstall করে ফেলেছেন, অথবা আপনার কি hard disk এ সমস্যা আছে?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: type "sudo apt install quassel"
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, quassel uninstall করছি।
<RemonShai> আমাকে বারবার sudo apt autoremove কমান্ড type করতে (টার্মিনাল)বলতেছে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আমি বলি আপনি কি করসেন, আপনি gdebi অথবা dpkg নিয়েও খৃঁচাখুঁচি করসেন
<RemonShai> dpkg তো জ্বলজান্ত গজব। ওইটা আমি মাঝেমধ্যেই ডিলিট করি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি পাগল হয়ে গেসেন দেখতেসি
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<RemonShai> কিছু ইনস্টল করতে গেলেই , প্রথমে গ্যাঞ্জাম করে dpkg. পরে একজনে ডিলিট করার বুদ্ধি দিলো, আমিও তাই শুরু করলাম।
<AudaciousTUX> ke diche vau :3
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি যখন "sudo apt install package" command run করেন, তখন apt সেই package এর জন্য deb file গুলো download করে আর তারপর dpkg কে call করে deb file গুলো install করার জন্যে
<AudaciousTUX> apni ki taile shob source code namai compile kore kore install diben ?? :v
<AudaciousTUX> RemonShai: 
<RemonShai> ubuntu নামের একটা গ্রুপ থেকে।  maybe indian group ছিল।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি ভাল করে দেখেন আমি কি লিখসি উপরে
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, বুঝলাম। এই পাপ আর করবো না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: জি, দেশ ও দশের ভালর জন্যে
<AudaciousTUX> apnare rm er command dekhano taile vuli hoiche
<pavlushka> লুল
<AudaciousTUX> kokhon ki kore thik nai :v
<pavlushka> RemonShai: its cool, you are learning, and you have eagerness to learn, I love it, :)
<RemonShai> হাহাহহাহা না ওইটা আমি জানি the 10 word of diedএ পড়ছিলাম।
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX : আমি মানুষকে বিশ্বাস করি, আপনাদের বিশ্বাস করেই আমি এত কিছু শিখেছি। আরো শিখবো......
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার নিজের system এর জন্যে gdebi ভয়ঙ্কর , run "sudo apt remove gdebi"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and then run "sudo apt install -f"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and then run "sudo apt autoremove"
<RemonShai> ok....
<pavlushka> the above commands will fix you package dependency and will remove unnecessary packages
<pavlushka> RemonShai: do it and confirm us
<RemonShai> done....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and আপনি সবসময় software/package install/uninstall এর জন্য apt use করবেন, dpkg এর কাছেও যাবেন না, না বলা পর্যন্ত
<RemonShai> ঠিক আছে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: নিজের ভাল বুঝতে পারার জন্য আপনাকেও ধন্যবাদ, :)
<RemonShai> আমার কম্পিউটার সম্পর্কিত ধারণা খুবই কম, যতটুকু শিখছি তার সম্পূর্ণ-ই আপনাদের কাছ থেকে।
<AudaciousTUX> ^_^
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি একটু জানার চেষ্টা করিয়েন "debian package dependency" সম্পর্কে
<RemonShai> ঠিক আছে......./
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> \o/
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-26
<RemonShai> প্রথম দিকে জ্বালাইতাম মাটিন ভাইকে  পরে একদিন উনি আমাকে ফেইসবুকে unfriend কইরা দিলো। পরে অনেক ভাল ভাল ভাইদের সাথে পরিচিত হলাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আরেকটা কথা, আপনি আমাকে direct screenshot পাঠানোর চেষ্টা করছিলেন, সেটাতে যে data যাবে, screenshot টা http://pasteboard.co তে upload করতেও তো একি data যাবে।
<RemonShai> sorry .... unfriend না,     ব্লক করছিল।
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<RemonShai> <pavlushka> ok....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: সবার উচিৎ, বোকার মত বেশি বেশি প্রশ্ন না করে, নিজে বোঝার চেষ্টা করা, অন্যের case study করে নিজের সমস্যাটা বোঝার চেষ্টা করা, 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এমনকি ইসলাম ধর্মেও অযথা বেশি বেশি প্রশ্ন করাকে নিরুৎসহিত করা হয়েছে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: type p and then hit "tab" button
<RemonShai> pavlushka : কিছু পারতাম না তো, কি করবো? গুগলিং করেও বুঝতাম না। এখন অবস্থা আগের থেকে অনেক উন্নতি হইছে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: type p and then hit "tab" button
<RemonShai> pavlushka, wow... its new...
<pavlushka> আমি কিছুক্ষন আগে বুঝতে পারলাম যে আপনাকে  এটা জানানো উচিৎ, :)
<AudaciousTUX> <pavlushka>  eita dekhe?? :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yep, this time you mapped it correctly, :)
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<RemonShai> pavlushka, হ্যাঁ আমি কপি-পেষ্ট করতেছিলাম।
<AudaciousTUX> ami short e likhtam RemonShai
<AudaciousTUX> jemon apnar nam shai likhtam :v
 * pavlushka laughs
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, কেন...?
<RemonShai> মানে,হাসতেছিল কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> puranam copy kora jhamela... ami nijeo ei shortcut jantam na RemonShai
<pavlushka> হ্যা AudaciousTUX কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> kokhon ki?? bugi nai
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: bugben bugben
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, কি বুগেন নাই? আপনি মিছা কথা কইতাছুয়ুন্
<AudaciousTUX> :/
<AudaciousTUX> brb... ghum paiche
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, :/ আমার এখানে show করে না।
<AudaciousTUX> ki show korena o.O
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: তাইলে brb কেন, যান ঘুমান
<RemonShai> কোন ইমোগি
<AudaciousTUX> bye bye :'(
<RemonShai> pavlushka, হেতে তো পালাইলো...!
<pavlushka> RemonShai: irc তে সাধারন ভাবে imoji show করেনা, এতে অনেক data save হয়
<RemonShai> oops.... আমি যখন মোবাইল দিয়ে চালাই তখন অনেক অনেক ইমোজি পাঠাই (গণহারে)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আমি পালাইতে চাই। যাই ইকটু এলাকা ভ্রমণ করে আসি।
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Kilos: Hello dear , how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Me fine, thanks
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> Kilos, oh .... my grand friend...?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: are you with your machine?
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> Kilos, LoL2
<RemonShai> Kilos, how are you?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, yeh
<pavlushka> RemonShai: then run in terminal "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ok..... its normal..../
<pavlushka> RemonShai: normal means?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, well.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: well what?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<pavlushka> copy
<RemonShai> pavlushka,   what...????
<pavlushka> RemonShai: that means I have read what you written.
<RemonShai> pavlushka, look >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/17896219/
<Kilos> ok ty RemonShai and you?
<RemonShai> Kilos, alhamdulillah......, I'm well too.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: copy মানে হচ্ছে আমি বুঝতে পেরেছি অথবা যা লিখেছেন দেখেছি, :p
<RemonShai> pavlushka, oops... 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: np (no problem)
<pavlushka> Kilos (dont laugh) :p
<RemonShai> k
<Kilos> im waiting for you to shorten it to n
<pavlushka> lol
<RemonShai> Kilos, pavlushka , >>> ty means???
<Kilos> like with wb that you say w, the rest of the world wont understand that
<Kilos> thank you
<pavlushka> RemonShai: thank you (ty)
<RemonShai> ty 2
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am shaking
 * pavlushka in laughter
<Kilos> me too, but here its from the cold
<pavlushka> Kilos: close the fridge door, :p
<Kilos> lol i wish i could
<RemonShai> hahahahhahahhaha
<Kilos> we still have some months of the cold
<pavlushka> that's not cool
<RemonShai> uff...., its too hot today....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: open the fridge door, get inside of that, :p
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> pavlushka, at now starts raining.....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: cool, take a shower in the rain, dont you enjoy that?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, 30 min ago, I already do that
<pavlushka> RemonShai: np, reproduce the result, :p
<RemonShai> pavlushka, oops...,np  my bicycle is showering now.
<Kilos> haha
<RemonShai> Kilos, pavlushka , rain comes tooooooo fast.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you mean like cats&dogs
<RemonShai> pavlushka, no..., rain become decreasing..
<RemonShai> boom its end...../ oh my bicycle...!!!
<pavlushka> :)
<RemonShai> :(
<Kilos> :D
<RemonShai> hahahhahhah my pet(LaLu) also shower....../
<pavlushka> Kilos: I have an umbrella for the scorching SUN.
<Kilos> some peeps use then here for that as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: and only for the SUN, I dont use that in the rain, :p
<Kilos> under 35°c i dont even wear a hat
<Kilos> i love the heat
<RemonShai> Kilos, whatttttt.........!
<Kilos> under 20°c is cold
<pavlushka> me too, I was just kidding about the umbrella.
<Kilos> i spent some years as a surf lifesaver just south of durban
<pavlushka> Kilos: read your blogs, you still dont some facts why that happened, :p
<pavlushka> dont know some facts
<Kilos> about what
<pavlushka> re-read your blogs and notice the "I dont know why's", :p
<Kilos> oh about my wife getting pregnant?
<Kilos> that was a joke
<pavlushka> ^^
<pavlushka> oh really?
<Kilos> oh thats was i dont know how that happened
<Kilos> well of course i knew how she got pregnant man
<pavlushka> come on, I know that is a joke, :p
<Kilos> ok then what dont you understand
<pavlushka> Kilos: I said that you dont know some facts, just pulling your leg, if that's okay with you, :p
<Kilos> ok lol
<Kilos> yes man wqe are friends arent we and friends are allowed to tease each other
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks and there in the blogs I came to know that you were a off-screen Baywatch star, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: and you did all the necessary things that a BayWatch star would do, :P
<Kilos> of course
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, cheers on that.
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: are you cooking today?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> taking it a bit easy and running data recovery on another drive that crashed and then installing xp for an old lady and eating kudu biltong in between
<AudaciousTUX> anyone??
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-20
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos :)
<Kilos> im ok ty and you? i just get as much sun and heat as possible in winter.
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, make sure that :)
<pavlushka> good night zaki :p
<zaki> good night pavel vai :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-23
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka sorry afk most of the time
<pavlushka> Kilos: np :p
<pavlushka> coz me too, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> cha cha cha
<zaki> "Happy BirthDay" Kilos-  :)
<Kilos-> ty zaki 
<zaki> how are you now?
<Kilos-> lol still alive and you?
<zaki> i'm oky :) 
<zaki> preparing for eid day :D 
<zaki> will go home, to my parents . after a long time
<Kilos-> enjoy
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-18
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell zaki that I'll be off for a week or two.
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-19
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: 2019-06-18 - 18:12:35UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki that I'll be off for a week or two.
<zaki> pavlushka, off to where ?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell zaki that I'll be on withing sunday :p
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<zaki> it's already 20 jun 
<u-la-la> zaki: 2019-06-19 - 18:23:48UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki that I'll be on withing sunday :p
<zaki> u-la-la, tell pavlushka something
<u-la-la> zaki: I'll pass that on when pavlushka is around.
<pavlushka> zaki: ty for pointing that
<u-la-la> pavlushka: 2019-06-19 - 18:25:03UTC <zaki> tell pavlushka something
<zaki> pavlushka, going somewhere?
<pavlushka> zaki: I'll be back from India by sunday
<pavlushka> zaki: looks like u-la-la is short by 4.30 hours
<pavlushka> or late
<zaki> yea
<zaki> pavlushka, you are now in INDIA ?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, somehow
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-22
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: in Dhaka now
<pavlushka> zaki: will head towards home by tomorrow
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-23
<pavlushka> RemonShai: zaki o.
<pavlushka> o/
<RemonShai> hey....
<zaki> hey pavlushka RemonShai 
<zaki> I was taking a nap 
<pavlushka> zaki: keep naping 
<RemonShai> (>?<)
<pavlushka> s/naping/napping
<RemonShai>  zaki ভাইকে মাঝেমধ্যে পাওয়া যায়। তয় pavlushka ভাই তো অমাবশ্যার চাঁদ...!!
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন আপনারা ??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: যাক, কাউকে তো পাওয়া যায়, তাতেই আমি খুশি
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আমি ভাল, আর জাকি তো আরো ভাল, becuase he is napping
<RemonShai> মাথার উপ্রে পানি ঢেলে দেন।
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> RemonShai, খুব ভাল আছি 
<RemonShai> এত তাড়াতাড়ি napping শেষ..!!!
<RemonShai> এই গ্রুপে মানুষ কয়জন ? আমরা ৩ প্রাণি ছাড়া কি কেউ আছে ??
<zaki> আছে :P 
<zaki> এরা শীত নিদ্রায় থাকে 
<RemonShai> কখনো পেয়েছি বলে মনে পরে না :(
<RemonShai> ‌
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> সবসময় থাকলে পেয়ে যাইতে পারেন :P 
<RemonShai> আমি..!! সবসময়...!!! তবেই হয়েছে.....
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-18
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-20
<pavlushka> zaki: check this out, https://www.facebook.com/dfox06/posts/10163618718145234
<u-la-la> [ #ContentMatters :) :) :) - Rafiqullah Romel | Facebook ] - www.facebook.com
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> :D
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-21
<z4ki> hello pavlushka 
<pavlushka> z4ki: hello
<z4ki> z4ki, 
<pavlushka> ?
<z4ki> may name
<z4ki> my nck
<z4ki> nick
<pavlushka> yes and?
<z4ki> no it should be zaki 
<z4ki> :D
<pavlushka> z4ki: you can just "/nick zaki" to change that
<z4ki> not working
<pavlushka> z4ki: what is your first choice as nick on the network settings?
<z4ki> zaki
<pavlushka> account name?
<z4ki> zaki
<z4ki> You are already logged in as zaki nickserv saying 
<z4ki> ghost says zaki is not online
<pavlushka> z4ki: try logout and re login
<z4ki> You are now identified for zaki.
<z4ki> * unaffiliated/zaki :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<z4ki> :D
<z4ki> pavlushka, what are you doing ?
<pavlushka> z4ki: was watching news
<pavlushka> z4ki: so busy with something?
<pavlushka> night night
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप? Землятрус? ငလျင်? Earthquake? M6- estimated tremor, registered by GEOFON,alomax, possibly occurred 9 minutes ago (22:40:00 UTC), during twilight, Leitham, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.23, 93.32) ± 15 km, ↓22 km likely felt 200 km away (in Aizawl…) by 691800 people (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप! Землятрус! ငလျင်! Earthquake! M6- estimated tremor, registered by GEOFON,alomax, occurred 9 minutes ago (22:40:52 UTC), during twilight, Farkawn, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.11, 93.27) ± 1 km, ↓11 km likely felt 200 km away (in Aizawl…) by 739000 people (alomax.free.fr)  
